# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Молитвы Богу - попрошайничество или естественные здоровые отношения.

## Krishna Parishat das

Эта тема отпочковалась из темы: 24 часа помнить.
Дабы не путать разные темы и диалог был более ясным и конкретным  я решил создать и продолжить обсуждение с высокоуважаемым ЕвгениемК, который волей судьбы занял положение адвоката бескорыстного служения Богу ,  не прося ничего взамен, абсолютно ничего, даже милости. И пытающегося разобраться во всех этих делах Krishna Parishat  das который волей судьбы стал адвокатом молитв о милости, которые возносил Бхактивинод Тхакур и др..,  а так же книги Сатсварупы Госвами "Вступая в молитвенную жизнь"....

Сразу стоит оговориться и конкретизировать, что  просьбы к Богу бывают разными.
Например молитва:
1.Кришна, помилуй меня грешного.
2.Шримати Радхика будь милостива к этому негодяю.
3.О Господь, о энергия Господа займи меня в преданным служением тебе.
или
4.О Кришна дай мебель
5.О Кришна дай сундук с золотом и бриллиантами,
 и т.д.

Нельзя ставить на один уровень.

Молитвы типа N5 и N6  явно являются попрошайничеством.

Но являются ли попрошайничеством молитвы типа N1, N2,N3 и им подобные или
это естественные здоровые отношения.

Следует учесть справедливый и весомый аргумент выдвинутый Евгением,
Стоит ли обращаться к Богу сидя на пеньке в лесу и ничего не делая для Бога,
но с просьбой:  Бог займи меня в преданном служением Тебе.
Это выглядит каким то посмешищем и лицемерием- сидеть на пеньке и ничего не делать, и просить, да ещё искренне просить, молить, со слезами. Это уж вообще караул.  Возьми да сделай, какие проблемы. И вообще никогда не проси, а просто всегда делай и всё. Это будет честно и не будет лицемерием.


Сразу предупрежу  и извинюсь ,   что не считайте оскорблением, если в адрес той или другой стороны полетят  жесткие аргументы, даже с переходом на личности типа:
Вы потеряли чувство реальности. Майя держит вас мёртвой хваткой. Молить о милости надо. 

Или с другой стороны: Я вижу вы вообще не служите, а только молитесь о милости, полный лицемер.

Предлагаю потуже затянуть пояса. И занять должность адвоката и с полной силой отстаивать свою позицию. Несмотря на то что в жизни это может быть по другому.
Просто что бы поддержать диалог живым,  подлить масло в огонь  слегка зацепив  прилюдно  имидж, ложное эго, самолюбие или нечто вроде этого  у оппонента.


Трудно выбрать подходящую цитату в качестве ТОПИК СТАРТА.
из начавшегося диалога в теме: 24 часа помнить
но выберу вот эту




> А милость - дело ваше, хотите просите, кто ж вам запретит. Главное, чтобы вы действительно шли, а не сидели на месте, как попрошайка. Почему нищие являются нищими? Потому что сидят и только просят, а делать не делают ничего ни для кого. Вот собственно этого нужно опасаться. Если вы делаете и просите, в этом нет ничего плохого. По вашим сообщениями я вижу, что вы не делаете шаги. Обратите лучше внимание на это, чем на то, просить или нет. Как говорил Жванецкий, воруйте с прибылей, а не с убытков. Если вы просите, уже сделав что-то, нет проблем, а если мы лишь просим и ничего не делаем из того, что просим, и так будет делать весь мир, то все будут нищие. Вспомните Шад Госвами аштаку. Они делают счастье, углубляют океан трансцендентного блаженства, делают всех вокруг счастливыми. Представьте что молитва звучала бы так - они молят день и ночь Господа о милости. Чувствуете разницу? Нет проблем, чтобы молить, если вы предварительно что-то сделаете. Разве Кришна не сказал - как мне предается, так я и вознаграждаю? Разве он сказал что-то Арджуне о том, что нужно молить милости? Кришна сказал - действуй или так или сяк. Если не будешь действовать, майа займет тебя. Потому наоборот, если мы только молим, то майа нас займем. А если будем делать наперед, тогда уже дальше сами как хотите, хоть просите, хоть нет, это вы уже поймете сами.


Вопрос Евгению:  Что значит - делать для Кришны, в нашем положении?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Думаю и надеюсь, что эта тема будет полезной напомнить кому то о важности молитв, оживит отношения с Богом если вдруг они стали несколько сухими и механичными 
или наоборот умерить пыл того кто слишком погрузился в это и не уделяет достаточного внимания чему другому, более  практичному или более весомому на чей то взгляд

----------


## Татьяна Е.

А что обсуждать-то? вы же все сказали  :smilies:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Где сказал и какое всё? :smilies:

----------


## Татьяна Е.

> Где сказал и какое всё?


...напомнить кому то о важности молитв, оживит отношения с Богом если вдруг они стали несколько сухими и механичными 
или наоборот умерить пыл того кто слишком погрузился в это и не уделяет достаточного внимания чему другому, более практичному или более весомому...

Разве это не вывод, к которому должны все прийти в результате обсуждений?  :smilies: 

Думаете, кто-то докажет, что надо только просить и ничего не делать? или наоборот, только делать и не просить милости?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Должны прийти, а еще не пришли, без обсуждения не придут, по крайней мере я еще не пришёл и есть вопросы.
Сатсварупа Дас Госвами после 25 лет в движении, даже активно практикуя садхану-бхати,проповедуя, будучи учеником Шрилы Прабхупады и имеющий с ним много личного общения пересмотрел всё ОТ и ДО.
Даже он !!! Что уж говорить о нас.

А вообще видно будет, что обсуждать. Пока задал 1 вопрос Евгению, а там уж куда кривая выведет.

Не будет что обсуждать так не будет. Значит судьба такая.
Но для себя хотелось бы прояснить.
Истины не может быть две. Она должна быть одна. Должны прийти к единому мнению или пониманию.
Может углубятся какие то моменты в процессе обсуждения. Должны же знать: как это работает? а не просто слепая вера.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Насчет того, что можно молиться Кришне с просьбой занять служением и ничего не делать. Не все так однозначно. Само по себе повторение Харе Кришна и есть служение. Как говорил Прабхупада: мы повтторяем для того, чтобы больше повторять. Т е сама по себе мантра является и целью и средством. А поскольку западные люди не в состоянии посторять мантру долго, Прабхупада занял нас служениепм. Но стоит привести пример Акинчана Кришнадаса бабаджи, которого критиковали его собратья за то, что он никакого служения не выполняет, а тольно джапу повторяет.  Но Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати  сказал, что освободит от служения и выделит пожизненное обеспечение любому, кто сможет делать то же самое, т а непрерывно повторять Святое Имя.
Но этот пример не для имитации, на нашей стадии мы должны обязательно выполнять какое-то практическое служение, чтобы очистить наши чувства и преодолеть влияние низших гун.

----------


## Правислав

Один человек сказал мне, что *прося что-то у Бога, ты признаешь тем самым его верховенство* и мол ничего плохого в любых просьбах нет. Ты тем самым лишь ставишь себя в естественное подчинённое положение. В этом есть что-то разумное. Однако от себя скажу, что для меня табу просить что-то для "себя любимого", кроме служения, а для других я иногда прошу помощи от Бога, может не обидится за это...). Есть ещё мнение, что проси/не проси, как кармой положено, так и будет, прося что-то, противишься мол воле Бога и так делать не хорошо. Я не совсем согласен с этим тезисом, т.к. наши мысли не отличны по сути от действий и несут в себе действие.

----------


## Татьяна Е.

А на мой взгляд, так все понятно  :mig: 
Чем ниже уровень, тем больше просьб, от материальных до духовных. Чем дальше продвигаешься, тем больше служения, от служения руками-ногами до повторения джапы целый день.
Лестница. И на каждом уровне свой способ. И он хорош  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий_И

думаю если еще более конкретизировать тему, то она будет звучать так - находиться в материальной вселенной это хорошо или плохо? 
если плохо то и любое попрошайничество будет плохим, если хорошо то попрошайничество вполне позитивное явление. имхо)

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Так у кого же попрошайничать, если не у Кришны?  :biggrin1: 
Кроме того, начитанный преданный легко оправдает свои просьбы ссылками на шастры. Ведь сказано в Шримад Бхагаватам, что нужно желать здоровой жизни? Сказано. А лимоны то на рынке ого-го! Да, и еще дхарму семейную надо выполнять. А жена просит новое сари. Кришна, где деньги?!  :biggrin1:

----------


## Правислав

Согласен с Дмитрием, если принимаешь всё в жизни как волю Бога, то и просьбы не нужны. А если сомневаешься во всеведении Всевышнего, то напоминаешь ему что-либо своими просьбами. :smilies:  Глупо конечно, но хочется верить, что так Он лучше слышит. :smilies:  Уверен, что у многих есть опыт, когда молитва помогала решать самые сложные жизненные ситуации. Решились бы они без неё? - вот в чём вопрос.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> *Молитвы Богу - попрошайничество или естественные здоровые отношения?*


Наши отношения с Кришной напоминают отношения ребенка с Отцом. Сначала, когда ребенок еще маленький, он просит все подряд: Еды, помощи, защиты... Так между ними увеличивается доверие и близость.

Но по мере взросления ребенок сам начинает давать Отцу все больше, а просить все меньше. Это естественный процесс для каждого живого существа. 
Но, если кто-то будет убеждать нас не просить и не беспокоить Отца, то не имперсонализм ли это  :doom:  Возможно, человек вообще не хочет никаких отношений с Кришной? :sed: 


_Шрила Прабхупада Б.Г.9.24:_ * Однако если у человека все же остались какие-то материальные желания, ему лучше просить о них Верховного Господа (хотя подобные действия не являются чистым преданным служением), и тогда он получит то, чего желает.*
-Это позиция ребенка, когда он еще "маленький".

И когда вырастает: *Как правило, люди хотят, чтобы Бог исполнил их материальные желания: даровал им богатство, хорошую жену, семейное благополучие, множество последователей, однако разумный преданный не просит у Верховного Господа никаких материальных благ...* _Шримад Бхагаватам 5.1._

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вознесение молитв - это один из девяти методов преданного служения _ванданам_. И как известно, следование даже одному из этих методов приведет к совершенству.

Шрила Прабхупада объясняет в одной из лекций: *" здесь у вас есть  ваши церкви. Ванданам. 
Ванданам означает предложение молитв. Вы тоже предлагаете молитвы Всевышнему Господу.  Это  тоже  признается как преданное служение.
 Мусульмане тоже ходят в мечеть и  предлагают свои молитвы Аллаху."*

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вопрос Евгению:  Что значит - делать для Кришны, в нашем положении?


Делать для Кришны в нашем положении означает
1)	Делать
2)	Для Кришны
3)	В нашем положении

Подробно по пунктам.  

1) «Делать» – означает движение + трансформация энергии. Вне зависимости от типа делания.
2) «Для Кришны» – означает направление сознания (учитывая пункт 1 – направление сознания именно во время делания)
3) «В нашем положении» - означает те условия в которых находится наше сознание, означающие невозможность для нас направить сознание на Кришну. Потому особенность нашего положения в том, что сознание мы можем направить не на Кришну (что невозможно в нашем положении), а в сторону где-то чем-то напоминающую нам направление Кришны. Тогда энергия, извлекаемая во время делания и увлекаемая в направлении сознания уносит и душу нашу в этом направлении (учитывая также все остальные мешающие направления нашей деятельности, рассеивающие сознание), и по мере углубления в этом направлении, сознание должно непрерывно корректироваться шаг за шагом с целью всё большего и большего уточнения направления на Кришну. Это занятие для ума и ему некогда будет витать в облаках во время делания (и воспевания).

Джапа и молитвы уже содержат в себе некоторые виды энергии, то есть тоже являются деланием.

И вообще, имхо, делание для Кришны в нашем положении невозможно без того, чтобы вначале не установить отношения с Кришной во время воспевания.

Но конечно мы должны стараться делать для Кришны в смысле стараться хоть как-то помнить о нем, хоть в каком-то виде, его, кого мы не знаем, но если что-то и знаем, то вот это и помнить.

Памятование о Кришне происходит в сердце, а это уже высокий уровень, поэтому я и говорю, что помнить о Кришне (сердцем) во время делания сложновато для нас. Ну разве что киртан включать и там моментами вспоминать.

Монахи обычно занимались рукоделием, т.к. это более–менее монотонная деятельность, не отвлекающая ум. Мантра – еще менее отвлекает ум и также дает возможность зафиксировать текущий шаг своего сознания в звуке, и потому именно во время воспевания можно лучше всего пытаться устанавливать отношения с Кришной, т.к. это задача чрезвычайно непростая для ума, а если еще и отвлекаться на сложное делание, тогда шансов совсем нет.

Поэтому в нашем положении – лучше всего устанавливать отношения с Кришной во время воспевания мантры на четках. Четки и сама мантра дают уже некое делание с достаточной энергией. Даже более чем достаточной. Уже не говорю про киртан. И теперь нужно добавить весьма сложную для ума задачу направления сознания на Кришну, и эта же задача весьма сложная для тела, т.к. это направление нужно корректировать и фиксировать в звуке и предаваться, чтобы следующий шаг происходил относительно предыдущего, то есть было движение вперед.

А когда уже эти отношения с Кришной во время воспевания установлены, когда Кришна непрерывно памятуется в сердце, тогда и всякая любая деятельность автоматически становится для Кришны, т.к. сознание направлено на Кришну.

Это всё не означает, что мы должны забыть о Кришне сейчас во время делания. Мы должны стараться помнить, но у нас это не будет получаться. То, о ком мы будем помнить увы, будет далеко не Кришной. Хотя если кто-то в это время воспевает или рассказывает о Кришне, то иногда памятование может случаться. Но опять же, этот эффект кратковременный, он не зафиксирован и нет продвижения.

Всё это в комплексе возможно только в воспевании.

Есть еще один важный эффект. Деятельность накапливается. Это называется усталость. То есть вот вы делаете, и сознание никуда особо не направлено, как ни пытайся, и тогда энергия от деятельности накапливается. Когда накопилось много, это чувствуется как усталость, сонливость. Возникает потребность отдать энергию, то есть отдохнуть (хотя мы обычно думаем, что во время отдыха набираемся энергией). Вот если после работы сесть воспевать, тогда вся энергия, накопленная во время работы может быть предложена Кришне, если наше сознание сознает Кришну. В этом случае вся предыдущая деятельность становится тоже «деятельностью для Кришны в нашем положении».

Точно также и из-за накопленной энергии возникает голод. Тогда, если мы голодные едим прасад и этот прасад напоминает нам о Кришне (и иногда даже без напоминания), то результаты нашей деятельности предлагаются где-то плюс минус в сторону Кришны.

Точно так действуют и мелодии. Помогают отдохнуть. Если мы делали-делали и устали, то сладкая мелодия о Кришне поможет нам предложить плоды деятельности (энергию) Кришне.

Но все эти методы в нашем положении не дают гарантии продвижения, т.к. основополагающее куда движется энергия – наше направление сознания. Если сознание наше упорствует в своих направлениях, то ничего не помогает, т.к. Кришна никогда не заставляет. Куда душа желает смотреть, туда она и смотрит и туда она и идет. Кришна лишь дает возможность.

*"Се стою у двери и стучу: если кто услышит голос Мой и отворит дверь, войду к нему и буду вечерять с ним и он со Мною.” (Откр. 3:20)"*

А кто не захочет услышать, то ничего ему не поможет, никакая милость. Уже милость стоит в дверях и стучит.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мусульмане тоже ходят в мечеть и  предлагают свои молитвы Аллаху."


Они думают, что предлагают Аллаху. Или так, они предлагают тому, кого представляют себе Аллахом. Это совсем не то же самое, что предлагать именно Аллаху.
В любом случае, предложение чисто, лишь если то, что они считают за Аллаха и Аллах совпадают. То есть когда устранена двойственность.
Покуда двойственность между их идеей о Аллахе и реальным Аллахом сохраняется - а это можно узнать, услышав их молитву, насколько она неотлична от Аллаха (насколько недвойственна), то они предлагают не Аллаху, а той иллюзии в мире двойственности, куда направлено их сознание.

Так и должно быть - пытаться направлять свои молитвы куда-то выше чем обычный мир. Пусть даже это и не Аллах, какая нам разница.
С нашей точки зрения нет разницы. Но когда мы выйдем из мечети, то опять сознание вернулось, мы упали.

Но если мы хотим достичь самого Аллаха, мы должны устойчиво избавляться от двойственности в этой молитве шаг за шагом до тех пор,
пока Аллах и имя Аллаха станут неотличны друг от друга. Для этого нельзя позволять себе упасть. Наоборот, нужно идти вверх и вверх столько
сколько возможно. Каждый шаг фиксировать и не забывать. Помнить. И так день за днем.

То есть мы должны идти. Если мы идем к нему, то даже и Аллах не за горами. А если мы просто, вот, Аллах, прими мои молитвы, а я пошел баранов пасти, то толку мало. У кого сознание с баранами, то и живет с баранами.

Лишь тот с Аллахом, чье сознание сознает Аллаха. Совсем недостаточно предложить молитвы и потом делать свои дела. Делай, и одновременно сознавай Аллаха. Но именно Аллаха, а не свои материальные фантазии о нем. И тогда твое делание поможет тебе сознавать Аллаха еще чище.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Делать для Кришны в нашем положении означает
> 1)	Делать
> 2)	Для Кришны
> 3)	В нашем положении


ИМХО ваше ясно. Теперь, если можно цитаты из шастр.
Одна из ценностей преподнесения материала - это объяснять сложные вещи простым и понятным всем языком.
А объяснять простые вещи сложным языком - это куда то совсем в другую сторону.

----------


## Rasika Mangala das

вдохновился почитать "Вступление в молитвенную жизнь".

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Евгений эту духовную науку, путь, метод описал Кришна в Бхагавад-гите.
Объяснил Шрила Прабхупада. Есть объяснение этой науки Бхактисидхантой Сарасвати, Бхактивинодой Тхакуром,
Баладевой Видьябхушаной, Вишванитхой Чакраварти Тхакуром, Кришнадасом Кавираджей, Рупой Госвами и др. в цепи ученической перемтсвенности.
Поскольку  уже и так возникло много неясностей в поднятой нами теме и на понятном одним лишь вам языке,
типа:
""" означает движение + трансформация энергии. Вне зависимости от типа делания.
2) «Для Кришны» – означает направление сознания (учитывая пункт 1 – направление сознания именно во время делания)"""


Для ведения конструктивного диалога и для быстрейшего прихода к заключению, хорошо если вы будете писать языком предыдущих ачарьев. Если вы считаете, что ваш язык более понятен и нагляден, а представители в цепи ученической преемственности не смогли этого сделать, то это будут далеко не истинные амбиции.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.3.21

экантино йасйа на канчанартхам
ванчханти йе ваи бхагават-прапаннах
атй-адбхутам тач-чаритам сумангалам
гайанта ананда-самудра-магнах
там акшарам брахма парам парешам
авйактам адхйатмика-йога-гамйам
атиндрийам сукшмам иватидурам
анантам адйам парипурнам иде


Пословный перевод: 
экантинах — чистые преданные (не желающие ничего, кроме сознания Кришны); йасйа — которого (Господа); на — не; канчана — какое-либо; артхам — благословение; ванчханти — хотят; йе — которые; ваи — поистине; бхагават-прапаннах — целиком предавшиеся лотосным стопам Господа; ати-адбхутам — удивительнейшие; тат-чаритам — Его (Господа) деяния; су-мангалам — очень благоприятные (для слуха); гайантах — поющие (и слушающие); ананда — трансцендентного блаженства; самудра — в океан; магнах — погруженные; там — Тому; акшарам — вечному; брахма — Всевышнему; парам — трансцендентному; пара-ишам — Господину над всеми великими личностями; авйактам — невидимому и недостижимому для ума и чувств; адхйатмика — трансцендентной; йога — бхакти-йогой (преданным служением); гамйам — тому, кого можно обрести (бхактйа мам абхиджанати); ати-индрийам — тому, кто находится за пределами чувств; сукшмам — тончайшему; ива — как; ати-дурам — очень далекому; анантам — безграничному; адйам — первопричине всего; парипурнам — совершенному; иде — кланяюсь.

Перевод: 
Чистые преданные, не имеющие иных желаний, кроме желания служить Господу, поклоняются Ему с безоговорочной преданностью и всегда слушают и рассказывают о Его чудесных деяниях, дарующих величайшее благо. Так они непрерывно купаются в океане духовного блаженства. Эти преданные никогда ни о чем не просят Господа. Но я попал в беду и, желая спастись, возношу свои молитвы Верховной Личности Бога — предвечному и незримому Господу, повелителю всех великих душ, таких как Брахма, и доступному лишь тем, кто посвятил себя духовному пути бхакти- йоги. Неосязаемый и неуловимый, Он недоступен для моих органов чувств и непостижим материальным разумом. Он — начало всех начал, Он безграничен и совершенен во всем. Я склоняюсь перед Ним.


Комментарий: 
анйабхилашита-шунйам
джнана-кармадй-анавртам
анукулйена кршнану
шиланам бхактир уттама

Бхакти-расамрита-синдху, 1.1.11





«Тот, кто занимается трансцендентным преданным служением Верховному Господу Кришне, должен служить Ему с любовью и без ожидания материальной выгоды или успеха в кармической деятельности и умозрительных философских рассуждениях. Такое преданное служение называется чистым». Чистому преданному не нужно ничего просить у Верховной Личности Бога, но царь слонов Гаджендра в силу обстоятельств вынужден был просить Господа о немедленном спасении, ибо не видел другого выхода. Порой, когда складывается такая ситуация, чистый преданный, всецело полагающийся на милость Всевышнего, молит Его о том или ином благословении. Но в этой своей молитве преданный всегда выражает также сожаление. Тот, кто всегда слушает о духовных деяниях Господа и рассказывает о них, пребывает в таком состоянии, что ему нет нужды просить о материальных благах. Пока человек не станет совершенным чистым преданным, он не сможет наслаждаться духовным блаженством санкиртаны — блаженного танца и пения святого имени Господа. Этот экстаз недоступен обычному преданному. Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху показал нам, как можно испытывать духовное блаженство в пении имени Господа, слушании рассказов о Нем и в экстатических танцах. Такова практика бхакти-йоги. Поэтому царь слонов Гаджендра говорит: адхйатмика-йога-гамйам — «Не достигнув такого духовного уровня, невозможно приблизиться к Всевышнему». Обычно эту благословенную возможность человек обретает через много, много жизней, однако Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху одарил ею всех, включая те падшие души, у которых не было никаких духовных заслуг. Подтверждением тому служит наше Движение сознания Кришны. Таким образом, бхакти-йога — это самый верный способ приблизиться к Верховной Личности Бога. Бхактйахам экайа грахйах: к Господу можно приблизиться, только занимаясь преданным служением. Господь говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.1):

майй асакта-манах партха
йогам йунджан мад-ашрайах
асамшайам самаграм мам
йатха джнасйаси тач чхрну

«А сейчас, о сын Притхи, услышь о том, как, вручив себя Мне, сосредоточив на Мне свой ум и отбросив все сомнения, ты сможешь до конца постичь Меня, идя путем йоги». Просто развив привязанность к сознанию Кришны и сосредоточив все свои мысли на лотосных стопах Господа, человек может до конца постичь Верховную Личность Бога и избавиться от всех сомнений.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.3.19

йам дхарма-камартха-вимукти-кама
бхаджанта иштам гатим апнуванти
ким чашишо ратй апи дехам авйайам
кароту ме ’дабхра-дайо вимокшанам

Пословный перевод: 
йам — которой (Верховной Личности Бога); дхарма-кама-артха- вимукти-камах — те, кто стремятся к осуществлению четырех принципов: религиозного совершенства, процветания, чувственных удовольствий и спасения; бхаджантах — поклоняющиеся; иштам — желаемой; гатим — цели; апнуванти — достигают; ким — что (говорить); ча — и; ашишах — (другое) благословение; рати — дает; апи — даже; дехам — тело; авйайам — нетленное; кароту — пусть дарует; ме — мне; адабхра-дайах — бесконечно милостивый (Верховная Личность Бога); вимокшанам — избавление (от непосредственно угрожающей опасности и от существования в материальном мире).

Перевод: 
Те, кого интересуют четыре пути религии — а именно совершение обрядов, материальное процветание, удовлетворение чувств и освобождение, — поклоняются Верховному Господу и получают от Него все, к чему стремились. Что говорить тогда о других благословениях? Господь порой одаряет таких корыстных почитателей даже духовным телом. Пусть же Он, Верховная Личность, явит мне Свое безграничное милосердие и спасет меня как от случившейся беды, так и от мирского образа жизни.

Комментарий: 
Среди обитателей этого мира есть люди, которые свободны от материальных желаний (аками); другие, наоборот, хотят обрести как можно больше материальных благ, третьи стремятся достичь успеха на пути религии, экономического процветания, удовлетворения чувств и, наконец, освобождения.

акамах сарва-камо ва
мокша-кама удара-дхих
тиврена бхакти-йогена
йаджета пурушам парам

Бхаг., 2.3.10

Чего бы ни желал человек — ничего материального, исполнения мирских желаний или освобождения, — ему рекомендуется посвятить себя преданному служению Господу, и он получит все, к чему стремится. Кришна так добр. Йе йатха мам прападйанте тамс татхаива бхаджамй ахам. Господь всегда отвечает взаимностью. Чего бы ни пожелало даже самое заурядное живое существо, Господь исполняет его желание. Кришна пребывает в сердцах всех живых существ и дарует им то, что они хотят обрести.

ишварах сарва-бхутанам
хрд-деше ’рджуна тиштхати
бхрамайан сарва-бхутани
йантрарудхани майайа

«Верховный Господь пребывает в сердце каждого, о Арджуна, и направляет скитания всех живых существ, которые как будто находятся в машине, созданной материальной энергией» (Б.-г., 18.61). Господь каждому дает возможность осуществить свои желания. Махараджа Дхрува, например, желал материальных благ в виде царства большего, чем у его отца, но в конце концов он обрел духовное тело и в придачу к нему царство, о котором мечтал, ибо Верховный Господь никогда не разочаровывает тех, кто принимает покровительство Его лотосных стоп. Поскольку царь слонов Гаджендра вручил себя Верховной Личности Бога, желая спастись и от беды, в которую он попал, и в конце концов от бремени материальной жизни, то как Господь мог отказаться исполнить это желание?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Не знаю дождусь я от Евгения цитат из шастр или нет, но придется наверно разбираться с тем что есть с его ИМХО
Сообщение №15



> Джапа и молитвы уже содержат в себе некоторые виды энергии, то есть тоже являются деланием.
> И вообще, имхо, делание для Кришны в нашем положении невозможно без того, чтобы вначале не установить отношения с Кришной во время воспевания.
> Но конечно мы должны стараться делать для Кришны в смысле стараться хоть как-то помнить о нем, хоть в каком-то виде, его, кого мы не знаем, но если что-то и знаем, то вот это и помнить.





> Джапа и молитвы уже содержат в себе некоторые виды энергии, то есть тоже являются деланием.


 Из этого утверждения следует ,что:
 молитвы=деланием,
 т.к. молитвы=молитва , деланием=делание  отсюда следует
молитва=делание

т.к. молитва=просят с учетом выводов выше, получается  *просят=делание*


Рассмотрим  в этой связи тезис в сообщении №1



> Потому что сидят и только просят, а делать не делают ничего ни для кого. Вот собственно этого нужно опасаться. Если вы делаете и просите, в этом нет ничего плохого.


Заменяем слово "просят" на  "делание"   

Тезис будет звучать так:



> Потому что сидят и только  делают, а делать не делают ничего ни для кого. Вот собственно этого нужно опасаться. Если вы делаете и делаете, в этом нет ничего плохого.


 :yazik: 

Или заменяем слово    "делание"   на  "просят"
Тезис будет звучать так:



> Потому что сидят и только просят, а просить не просят ничего ни для кого. Вот собственно этого нужно опасаться. Если вы просите и просите, в этом нет ничего плохого.


 :yazik: 

Вот такая бессмысленная картина в утверждениях,  мне сразу стала видна.
Это я разобрал только небольшую часть утверждений. :stena: 

Поэтому и спрашивал, что значит - "делать для нас сейчас", по утверждениям шастр. :cray: 
Или каким таким важным деланием занимается Евгений в жизни, т.е. как на практике это применяется.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Хотя вознесение молитв в их обычном виде не является юга-дхармой для нашего века, тем не менее вознесение молитв имеет весомую долю в видах преданного служения Богу. А точнее - это один из девяти видов преданного  служения.

Описание этого есть во многих местах, некоторые цитаты можно привести:
ванданам-вознесение молитв


ПВА стр 134
Шравана, киртана, смарана, *вандана*, пада-севана, дасйа ре
пуджана, сакхи-джана, атма-ниведана говинда-даса-абхилаша ре

Говинда  дас всем сердцем желает посвятить себя практике девяти  видов  бхакти: слушать, говорить и памятовать о Господе, *возносить Ему  молитвы*, служить  Его лотосным стопам,  служить Господу в качестве слуги, поклоняться Ему, служить Ему как друг и безоговорочно вручить себя Ему.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

*Нектар преданности стр 153* 

Шри Рупа Госвами говорит, что есть девять форм преданного служения: слушание, повторение, памятование, служение, поклонение Божеству в храме, *вознесение молитв*, выполнение приказов, служение Кришне в качестве Его друга и принесение всего в жертву Ему. Каждый из этих процессов обладает такой силой, что если человек выполняет хотя бы один из них, ему гарантировано достижение желанного совершенства. Желанной цели в преданном служении могут достичь и тот, кто привязан к слушанию о Господе, и тот, кто привязан к воспеванию Его имени. Это объясняется в "Чаитанйа-чаритамрите". Можно заниматься одним, двумя, тремя видами преданного служения или всеми сразу, чтобы в конечном счете достичь желаемой цели - утвердиться в преданном служении.

 Имеются конкретные примеры того, как преданные, занимаясь каким-нибудь одним видом преданного служения, *достигали* *совершенства*. Царь Парикшит достиг желанной цели, слушая "Шримад-Бхагаватам". Шукадева Госвами достиг цели жизни, просто декламируя "Шримад-Бхагаватам". Прахлада Махараджа добился успеха в преданном служении, постоянно помня о Господе. Лакшми, богиня процветания, достигла цели тем, что постоянно растирала лотосные стопы Господа. Царь Притху добился успеха, поклоняясь Господу в храме, а* Акрура - вознося Господу молитвы*. Хануман добился успеха, служа Господу Рамачандре. К Арджуне успех пришел потому, что он был другом Кришны. И, наконец, Бали Махараджа добился успеха, пожертвовав Кришне все, что у него было.

 Есть также примеры преданных, которые занимались всеми видами преданного служения сразу. В Девятой песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (4.18-20) рассказывается о Махарадже Амбарише, который занимался всеми видами преданного служения.

----------


## Татьяна Е.

> ... вознесение молитв имеет весомую долю в видах преданного служения Богу. А точнее - это один из девяти видов преданного  служения.
> 
> Описание этого есть во многих местах, некоторые цитаты можно привести:
> ванданам-вознесение молитв


Это уже написала Кастурика д.д. в сообщении № 14.
Не хочу показаться невежливой, но зачем вы повторяете? 
И замечаю, что вы такой не один. Ну ладно, когда сообщений в теме на 30 страницах, можно упустить чей-то комментарий, но здесь всего 23 коммента. 
Это какое-то неуважение к собеседникам, что ли...

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Молитвы Акруры описаны в книге Источник вечного наслаждения стр292 
Можно рассмотреть тип этих молитв, можно заметить, что там нет просьб о конкретных материальных благах,

а сначала идут  прославление Бога, так скажем комплименты Ему, на 5-ти страницах, а в конце есть маленькая просьба.
Комплименты(молитвы) доставляют Богу наслаждение, Он испытывает от этого удовольствиие, об этом можно сказать потом подробнее..



ИВН стр 292
В своих молитвах Акрура говорил: "О возлюбленный Господь, я в глубоком почтении склоняюсь перед Тобой, ибо Ты - верховная причина всех причин, Верховная Личность, изначальный и неисчерпаемый Нараяна.....

.....
 5 страниц текста
.....
.....Простершись перед Господом, Акрура сказал: "О возлюбленный Господь, Твое божественное тело вечно и исполнено знания. Тот, кто сосредоточил на нем свой ум, может в полной мере познать все, ибо Ты - изначальный источник всего знания. Ты - верховный источник энергии, и Ты обладаешь всеми энергиями. Ты -     Верховный Брахман, Верховная Личность, верховный властелин, повелевающий материальными энергиями. Я в почтении склоняюсь перед Тобой, ибо Ты - Васудева, опора всего сотворенного мира. Ты - вездесущая Верховная Личность Бога и Высшая Душа, пребывающая в сердце каждого и направляющая его действия. *О Господь, я полностью вверяюсь Тебе. Даруй мне Свое покровительство, о Всевышний!*"

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Это уже написала Кастурика д.д. в сообщении № 14.
> Не хочу показаться невежливой, но зачем вы повторяете? 
> И замечаю, что вы такой не один. Ну ладно, когда сообщений в теме на 30 страницах, можно упустить чей-то комментарий, но здесь всего 23 коммента. 
> Это какое-то неуважение к собеседникам, что ли...


я хотел сказать, что об этом уже говорилось, но потом решил просто выложить подготовленный материал без лишних оговорок, дабы не отвлекать читателя, но уже видите отвлеклись, хочешь как лучше а получилось, как всегда. На земном шаре всегда найдется человек, который это заметит. Да и еще раскрыли во мне неуважительность :sorry: 
Заранее оговорюсь что еще повторюсь в некоторых моментах, которые здесь прозвучали, чтобы не указывать на конкретные сообщения и не утруждать читателя их поиском. Как награду, готов принять орден "сырго яйца" или "тухлого помидора" который вылетит из толпы и растечётся по груди.

----------


## Татьяна Е.

> я хотел сказать, что об этом уже говорилось, но потом решил просто выложить подготовленный материал без лишних оговорок, дабы не отвлекать читателя, но уже видете отвлеклись, хочешь как лучше а получилось, как всегда.


Получается, что вы затеяли эту тему не для дискуссии, а для того, чтобы выложить свой подготовленный материал, а Евгений - это типа такая наживка.
Создается впечатление, что вы знаете тему, но вам никто не задает вопросы, и вы печалитесь.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Я систематизирую его и обдумываю по ходу и для себя в том числе, так бы не брался за этот труд. Евгений стал вдохновителем. Но внешне это выглядит как будто я хочу кого то укусить.. Опять я крайний. :sorry: 

Вообще здесь зачастую возникают споры из ничего.




Но в результате оказывается какая то польза.






Часто пользуюсь этим форумом как источником систематизированного материала и ссылок.
На 99,9 % он сделан здесь другими. Но и есть и мой маленький вклад, которым и пользуюсь по необходимости.

Вместе систематизировать лучше, чем если бы я делал это у себя в компьютере.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Харе Кришна!!! я осознал все четко!!!!!!!!! Воспевание святых Имен Господа, вот он, путь преданного служения.!!!!!!!!!!! Харе Кришна!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Джай! Я обеими руками "ЗА"

----------


## Татьяна Е.

> Я систематизирую его по ходу и для себя в том числе, так бы не брался за этот труд. Но внешне это выглядит как будто я хочу кого то укусить.. Опять я крайний.
> 
> Часто пользуюсь этим форумом как источником систематизированного материала и ссылок.
> На 99,9 % он сделан здесь другими. Но и есть и мой маленький вклад, которым и пользуюсь по необходимости.


Исключительно за себя скажу... Мне такие темы кажутся путем лукавого мудрствования, философией гьяни. Нечем заняться, давайте обсудим в тихой гавани надо молиться или не надо. Я бы еще поняла, если бы вы отвечали на вопрос неофита, но вы уже преданный со стажем. 
Может я не понимаю, объясните, эта тема действительно так важна для преданных?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Все имеет смысл в жизни.

----------


## Татьяна Е.

> Все имеет смысл в жизни.


Да, конечно, остаться на второй год в одном и том же классе тоже имеет смысл. Но лучше без этого, согласитесь?
Если все имеет смысл в жизни, то деградация тоже хорошо - это опыт, и стать зверюшкой после человеческого воплощения, тоже имеет смысл - опыт. И т.д.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Исключительно за себя скажу... Мне такие темы кажутся путем лукавого мудрствования, философией гьяни. Нечем заняться, давайте обсудим в тихой гавани надо молиться или не надо. Я бы еще поняла, если бы вы отвечали на вопрос неофита, но вы уже преданный со стажем. 
> Может я не понимаю, объясните, эта тема действительно так важна для преданных?



Для меня важна. И для других думаю тоже будет важна если поймем механизм , а не будем верить слепо или вообще не знать.
Я уже 10 лет, если не больше  в легкую призадумывался, как некоторые достигают высоких уровней,  просто вознося
молитву, например: 
Господи помилуй меня грешного! 
Непрерывно по примерно 20 часов в сутки. На русском языке. А не на тамильском или афро-американском...
Чувствуют при этом блаженство, которое снисходит откуда то с выше. Говорить уже ни с кем неохотно. А только хочется молиться Богу непрерывно.
Как это происходит, какой механизм.
За счет чего прогрессируют Христиане, у которых  красивых храмов  в одной Москве  полным полно. Не может быть чтобы там была пустота..
За счет чего прогрессируют другие мировые конфессии.

У них есть процесс ВАНДАНАМ и он работает.

Призадумывался над этим "в легкую", а сейчас подвернулся момент призадуматься серьёзно, а так бы никогда это не произошло.

----------


## Татьяна Е.

> Как это происходит, какой механизм.
> 
> 
> У них есть процесс ВАНДАНАМ и он работает.


Так каков же механизм ванданам? Вы поняли его?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

В Бхагавад-гите Кришна говорит:
Глава 12 Преданное служение


ТЕКСТ 8

майй эва мана адхатсва		майи буддхим нивешайа
нивасишйаси майй эва		ата урдхвам на самшайах

*
Сосредоточь свой ум на Мне, Верховной Личности Бога и направь на Меня весь свой разум /заполни Мной/. Так ты будешь жить во Мне вечно, и в этом не может быть никаких сомнений /и в этом нет сомнения/.*

В последующих стихах 9,10,11,12 он советует альтернативные методы для тех кто не может следовать наставлению в 8-м стихе.

Получается:
*
Сосредоточь свой ум на Мне, Верховной Личности Бога и направь на Меня весь свой разум /заполни Мной/. Так ты будешь жить во Мне вечно, и в этом не может быть никаких сомнений /и в этом нет сомнения/.*

Это наивысший вид преданного служения.

----------


## Татьяна Е.

> Это наивысший вид преданного служения.


Вопрос: как жить вечно с Богом? 
Ответ: ванданам (как один из методов).

Но вы же говорите о механизме. Каков механизм? Почему повторяя слова молитвы, сосредоточив ум на Боге, мы будем жить с Богом вечно?

Лукавым мудрствованием и называется переливание одного и того же без продвижения вперед, без осознания.
Главу 8 Гиты вы прочитали наверно 10 лет назад, и сейчас продолжаете задавать тот же самый вопрос, на который уже ответили 10 лет назад.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Представляете, Кришна не просит нас в поте лица накопать, накидать столько то материальных элементов из одного места в другое. Они как были Его так и Ему принадлежат, а просит что то типа, вот этого:

----------


## Татьяна Е.

> Представляете, Кришна не просит нас в поте лица накопать, накидать столько то материальных элементов из одного места в другое. Они как были Его так и Ему принадлежат, а просит что то типа, вот этого:


Если не трудно, расскажите механимз ванданам. ПОЧЕМУ и КАК молитва работает? 
Думаю, если вы сформулируете свой ответ, то вопрос "попрошайничество ли это" отпадет сам собой. Тем более, что это то, что от нас Кришна хочет, это вам не материальные элементы перекидывать  :smilies: 

Вынуждена уйти на пару часов. Если не сложно, напишите, очень интересно стало, что у вас там внутри... вера или знание.
Только не надо повторяться о том, что ванданам - это процесс, приводящий к Богу. Это вы уже говорили. Меня интересует механизм.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=84&Itemid=277

Татьяна, в этой книге Сатсварупа дас Госвами очень подробно разбирает _Ванданам_, разные виды молитв и примеры. 
Глубина бесконечная :smilies:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Можно разобрать вот эту молитву:
*
Шримати Радхика, будь милостива к этому негодяю*
Во первых в этой молитве по примеру Акруры не хватает прославления Шримати Радхики.
Для этого надо чтобы хотя бы было так: 
*О Шримати Радхика, царица Вриндаваны, будь милостива к этому негодяю.*

Чем больше прославления, чем оно красноречивее тем лучше. Это доставляет удовольствие тому к кому она обращена.
И ВОВСЕ НЕ ПОПРОШАЙНИЧЕСТВО.
Дальше используется слово, НЕГОДЯЙ. Не будем долго разбирать негодяй кто то или нет, весь оттенок этого слова. Но так или иначе это может выразить некоторое смирение или что то типа этого.
Если кто то не считает себя негодяем, он может поставить слово МЕНЯ.


Особого внимания заслуживает  слово:

*МИЛОСТИВА, МИЛОСТЬ.*

Что это за такое, чего мы просим?

Во первых это слово не носит конкретный характер:
просим освобождения из материального мира,
нет, если бы просили, так бы и сказали: Освободи из материального мира.
И т.п.

Просьба оставляет право за тем к кому обращена, поступить с нами так как он или она считает нужным.
Но все таки просим, настаиваем сделать с нами что то, но не конкретное, а на усмотрение Кришны или Радхи. 
Не просто стоим как истукан. А есть диалог. И диалог довольно в совершенной форме.

И в это момент наш ум сосредоточен на Радхе или Кришне. Сосредоточен не просто так, а даже с неким порывом и усилием.

А это как раз совершенство и высший вид действий, бытия , а не попрошайничество:
БГ 12.8
*Сосредоточь свой ум на Мне, Верховной Личности Бога и направь на Меня весь свой разум /заполни Мной/*

И спрашивается что еще нужно, что может быть важнее этого?
К какому виду делания можно призвать еще и в каком виде не делания обвинить?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Таким образом ваше "всё понятно" оказалось не правильным



> А на мой взгляд, так все понятно 
> Чем ниже уровень, тем больше просьб, от материальных до духовных. Чем дальше продвигаешься, тем больше служения, от служения руками-ногами до повторения джапы целый день.
> Лестница. И на каждом уровне свой способ. И он хорош


Служение руками-ногами, это не то что просит Кришна, он просит ум-разум
а если не можешь, то руками ногами см.Б.Г. 12.9-12

а лучше ум-разум и руками-ногами,

но если только руками-ногами, то это не вершина совершенства.

Вот и думайте как занять ум-разум. Почему плохо занять их комплиментами. Чем выше уровень тем их больше, тем красноречивее. А не просто стоять и молчать как рыба или истукан, ни здрасти ни прощай.

Надо доставлять наслаждение Кришне. А молитвы определенного типа это и делают, в этом наше предназначение и совершенство.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Сатсварупа Госвами "Вступая в молитвенную жизнь"

*
Нужно молиться не ради собственного удовлетворения,  но для того, чтобы доставить удовольствие Богу, доставить удовольствие Кришне, разговаривая  с Ним.  Под этим я подразумеваю - просить у Господа сделать из нас Его преданных,  преданных Прабхупады.  Мы понимаем, что Господу нравится,  когда  мы обращаемся к Нему,  мам-мана бхава мад-бхакто,  и когда мы все время выражаем Ему свое почтение.  Мы это делаем ради того,  чтобы доставить удовольствие Кришне, мы принуждаем нашу свободную волю склониться перед Ним с почтением и с молитвой Ему. Хотя это делает  не  сама чистая душа,  но,  по крайней мере мы стремимся к этому и двигаемся в этом направлении.
*

----------


## Татьяна Е.

Krishna Parishat das, вы на вопрос не ответили, механизм молитвы так и не объяснили. Я не спрашивала, для чего нужно молиться, всем понятно, что для освобождения. Вопрос заключается, каким образом молитва освобождает? 
Вы понимаете вопрос? Я спрашиваю как работает холодильник, каков принцип его работы, как он устроен, а не для чего холодильник нужен. А вы мне уже пять постов рассказываете как здорово в холодильнике хранить продукты  :smilies:  да простит меня Кришна за такой пример, но вроде он наглядный.

----------


## Татьяна Е.

> Таким образом ваше "всё понятно" оказалось не правильным
> 
> 
> Служение руками-ногами, это не то что просит Кришна, он просит ум-разум
> а если не можешь, то руками ногами см.Б.Г. 12.9-12
> 
> а лучше ум-разум и руками-ногами,
> 
> но если только руками-ногами, то это не вершина совершенства.
> ...


Вы повторили то, что что я сказала, только своими словами )))
В чем неправильность-то?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Вы сказали:
Чем ниже уровень, тем больше просьб, от материальных до духовных. Чем дальше продвигаешься, тем больше служения, от служения руками-ногами до повторения джапы целый день.


На самом деле на самом низком уровне  у атеистов нет вообще никаких просьб.
А на самом высоком происходит непрерывное общение с Богом.


Неужели я должен это пояснять. Даже неудобно как то.

Про чистое преданное служение и просьбы на этом уровне мы еще поговорим.

----------


## Татьяна Е.

> На самом деле на самом низком уровне  у атеистов нет вообще никаких просьб.
> А на самом высоком происходит непрерывное общение с Богом.
> 
> 
> Неужели я должен это пояснять. Даже неудобно как то.


При чем здесь атеисты? Речь идет о молитве. Априори атеисты в минусе. 
А до личного общения с Богом надо вообще материальный язык оставить в материи, т.е. это уже не джапа будет.

И вы еще сетуете, что вам неловко пояснять...

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Атеисты - это чтобы для большей наглядности. После минуса идет ноль, а потом плюс потихоньку, а не бесконечность и в ноль.
Материальный язык надо занять в служении Богу.
Он остается в материальном мире только после смерти.
А пока вы в теле он не отрывается.
*
Подобно тому как железный прут погруженный в огонь накаляется как огонь и  обретает все свойства огня, жжет как огонь, хотя это по прежнему железный прут
*
Также и материальное тело и ЯЗЫК В ТОМ ЧИСЛЕ, одухотворяются в процессе общения с Богом.
Хотя это по прежнему язык и материальное тело. 

Оставлять или отрывать язык не надо. 
Останется или оторвется во время смерти, естественным образом.

На счет отрывания это шутка конечно. Чую и к этому придерётесь :smilies: , найдёте изьян :smilies: 

На счет железного прута это серьёзно, классический пример.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Krishna Parishat das   :biggrin1:  спешу на помощь 


> Чую и к этому придерётесь, найдёте изьян


  "Совершенный человек все ищет в себе, ничтожный - в других" (Конфуций)

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Немножко замечаний можно конечно и вопросы , это нормально. Но сейчас тенденция такова, что многие "оперились" так скажем. Если раньше молча слушали как НЬЮ-БХАКТА, то сейчас слушают с неослабным вниманием, ни дай Бог лектор оговорится, сожрут с потрахами.

Бхакти Вайбхава Свами сказал, что хорошо когда мы ведем себя в чем то как НЬЮ-БХАКТА, прилежны к садхане, искренни, смиренно задаём вопросы  и т.д. и т.п., а не как обленившиеся старички(можно предложить Кришне еду, можно нет, можно пойти на утреннюю программу можно проспать) или просто опуститься в бесконечное  критиканство.

Лучше поддержать диалог цитатами из шастр, идеями, разными взглядами...
А не так: Хватит мудрствовать лукаво, давай быстрей!

Пожалейте тех кто излагает материал в интернете и лекторов  в своём городе!
Хоть чуть чуть :cray: 

А лучше Таня, возьмите да и объясните всё сами, создавайте темы, ведите темы, чтобы людям была польза.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Немножко замечаний можно конечно и вопросы


 по теме все понятно, занять ум Кришной, полностью.

----------


## Татьяна Е.

Krishna Parishat das, вы плавно съехали в свою боль. 

Я написала суть: "Лестница (от руками-ногами до джапы). И на каждом уровне свой способ."
Вы ответили: "Это неправильно. Служение руками-ногами, это не то что просит Кришна, он просит ум-разум
*а если не можешь, то руками ногами, а лучше ум-разум и руками-ногами,*" 
Я где-то написала, что только руками-ногами нужно? Или я написала, что Кришна просит быть дураками? Или я написала, что Кришна просит только молиться или только действовать? Найдите разницу, в общем. Какая-то попытка сохранить лицо при плохой игре: тема переводится на атеистов, на разбор "умности" про отрыв языка...

Диалог в последних десяти комментах не стоит выеденного яйца. Вы можете описать механизм работы молитвы или нет? Выше вы сказали, что мы должны знать, а не просто верить. Я хочу знать, помогите мне понять схему ее работы. Отчего мое тело становится духовным при чтении молитвы и что значит духовным? что меняется в теле? кровь? кожа? атомы? каким образом? Вы заявили себя специалистом по теме молитвы, поэтому вам и вопросы.

----------


## Татьяна Е.

> Krishna Parishat das   спешу на помощь   "Совершенный человек все ищет в себе, ничтожный - в других" (Конфуций)


Да неуместны эти цитаты здесь. 
Это форум, а не экзамен у Ямараджа. 

Кали-юга - это как котел, который стоит на огне. В нем бурлит вода, и чем больше бурлит, тем больше молекул испаряется (освобождается). 
В Сатья, Трета и Двапару этот котел только нагревается и испарение не такое интенсивное, как в Кали  :smilies: 
Поэтому чем больше дискуссий, даже жестких, тем яснее видны пробелы в знании, и тем скорее убивается ложное эго. Если тебя обидели один раз - это боль на всю жизнь, а если сто раз, то уже и побоку. Осознаешь яснее свое место среди других душ, и оказывается ты не такая уж важная птица.

Не надо ограждать свое эго подобными цитатами, лучше в бой  :smilies:  со своим эго  :smilies:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Тань )) данная цитата имеет место быть и говорит чтобы сражаться со своим эго )

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Вы заявили себя специалистом по теме молитвы, поэтому вам и вопросы.


Где я заявлял себя специалистом в теме молитвы?
В первом сообщении я заявил - пытающийся разобраться со всем этим.
В последующих заявил - систематизирую материал.

Специалист - это нечто большее и ответственнее.





> Вы можете описать механизм работы молитвы или нет?


Материал еще собран не в достаточном количестве, чтобы на  него  ссылаться и делать заключения.
Есть короткий ответ,прямо сейчас и прямо здесь, но это будет не последовательное изложение и получится диалог в диалоге в другом диалоге и т.д уже не поймешь о чем речь и еще масса вопросов.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Информация по одному из многочисленных  моментов в молитве, а именно как сочетается чистое преданное служение и просьбы к Богу. С чего и началась эта тема.

*Что называется чистым преданным служением?*

Бхакти Расамрита Синдху. Шрилы Рупы Госвами  1.1.11

*анйабхилашита-шунйам
гьяна-кармадйанавритам
анукулйена кришнану-
шиланам бхактир уттама 

«Взращивание деятельности, направленной исключительно на
наслаждение Шри Кришны, или, иными словами, непрерывный поток
служения Шри Кришне, которое со всем старанием совершается телом,
умом и речью и выражается в различных духовных эмоциях (бхавах), не
покрытое гьяной (знанием, ведущим к безликому освобождению) и кармой
(деятельностью ради плодов) и в котором помимо стремления приносить
счастье Шри Кришне нет иных желаний — называется чистым преданным
служением, уттама-бхакти» 
*

Вот как толкует этот стих
Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур
*
анйабхилашита-шунйам* 
Как должна развиваться деятельность, благоприятная для Кришны?
Нужно, отказавшись от лаукика-абхилаши (мирских желаний),
паралаукика-абхилаши (других мирских стремлений, таких, как
вознесение в райские миры и обретение мистических совершенств
благодаря занятиям йогой) и любых других усилий, действовать только
таким образом, чтобы бхакти увеличивалось. Та же самая мысль выражена
в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.3.31): бхактйа  санджатайа бхактйа —
«Только бхакти порождает бхакти». Согласно этому утверждению,
бхакти (шравану, киртану и другие виды садханы) надо совершать только
ради бхакти. Смысл сказанного в том, что садхана- и бхава-бхакти нужно
совершать только с целью достичь према-бхакти. Поэтому свобода от всех
желаний, кроме желания бхакти, и есть уттама-бхакти.

Здесь следует обратить особое внимание на то, почему используется
выражение анйабхилашита-шунйам, а не анйабхилаша-шунйам. В этих
словах Шрилы Рупы Госвамипады сокрыта очень глубокая и сокровенная
идея. Шрила Рупа Госвами употребил выражение анйабхилашита-шунйам
после долгих размышлений на эту тему. Анйабхилаша значит «желание
чего-либо другого». К этому слову добавлен суффикс ин. Он указывает на
врожденный либо привитый способ жить или действовать. Слово
анйабхилаша с данным суффиксом означает неизменно присущую
склонность действовать под влиянием посторонних желаний. Затем
добавлен еще суффикс та, который указывает на качество или состояние
чего-либо. Это значит, что в своем естественном положении садхака не
должен желать ничего другого, кроме бхакти.* Однако, если, попав в какую-
нибудь непредвиденную беду (оказавшись в неестественном положении),
садхака молится: 
«О Бхагаван! Я Твой преданный. Пожалуйста, защити
меня от этого несчастья», 

подобное желание не наносит его бхакти
никакого ущерба. Естественное состояние садхаки изменилось только из-за
того, что он очутился в беде. И поэтому обстоятельства вынудили его
молиться неестественным образом. Надо понимать, что это желание не
присуще ему от природы.*


Моё ИМХО и анализ, дополнение.
Можно проанализировать какие ситуации для нас неестественные:
Само по  себе нахождение в материальном мире является для нас неестественным,
поэтому молитвы о спасении из материального мира  не наносят вред
чистому бхакти.
Также если бхакта заболел и он молится о выздоровлении и за него молятся другие тоже не наносит вреда чистому бхакти.
Также если человек  помолился перед посадкой в автомобиль, это тоже не наносит вреда чистому бхакти.
Ежегодно в автокатастрофах в России около 30000 трупов, покалеченных еще  в три раза больше.
На бычьей упряжке такое не грозит.
Сам материальный мир опасен, а автомобиль еще опасность в опасности.

Можно пополнить список и другими аналогичными неестественными положениями. Молитвы, просьбы Богу в них не наносят ущерба чистому бхакти.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> ИМХО ваше ясно. Теперь, если можно цитаты из шастр.
> Одна из ценностей преподнесения материала - это объяснять сложные вещи простым и понятным всем языком.
> А объяснять простые вещи сложным языком - это куда то совсем в другую сторону.


Мне кажется упреки ваши могли бы быть направлены и на Кришну. Например он говорит Арджуне
*"Чем бы ты ни занимался, что бы ты ни ел, какие бы ни приносил дары, что бы ни отдавал и какую бы тапасью ни совершал, делай это, о сын Кунти, как подношение Мне."*
Видите, он говорит - 1) чем бы ты ни занимался 2) как подношение Мне 3) делай
И, что главное, никаких больше объяснений. Вот в этом то и проблема. Что понять может не всякий. Хотя Кришна и сказал, но из услышавших понял лишь тот, кто имеет опыт (имеет уши). Остальные пропустили мимо ушей и знание осталось нереализованным.

И еще один момент который ВСЕ упускают. Что значит МНЕ? Мы разве знаем Кришну, чтобы понять вот это МНЕ? Это тоже момент, охраняющий тайну преданного служения.

Кршна всё сказал, но никто ничего не понял.

Я же вам пытаюсь объяснить пользуясь теми условностями, чтобы вам было понятно из вашего опыта. То есть своими словами. Если что-то из моих слов непонятно, и вы действительно интересуетесь, вы спросите, и я объясню. Своими словами и по вашему опыту. К сожалению не на всё вы найдете цитаты в наших шастрах, т.к. цитаты говорят условно, как бы тайнопись. Как например в сказках написано - молочные реки и кисельные берега. Сказано? Сказано. Кто что понял? Никто ничего. Также и тут. Кришна говорит - чем бы ни занимался - делай как подношение Мне. Кто что понял? Никто ничего. Почему? Ууу, тут много причин. 

Суть в том, что мы должны встать на этот путь и пройти по нему. Тогда всё всё встанет для вас совершенно кристально ясно - что там имеется в виду в ведах. Покуда вы не на пути и не встали и не идете, то цитаты из шастр вам ничего не дадут, т.к. на эти цитаты нужно во первых объяснения, а во вторых - еще и некий опыт. Поэтому я могу объяснить лишь ссылаясь на допустим наш с вами общий опыт. Чтобы были общее понимание. И это возможно лишь своими словами. Если я буду говорить языком Кришна, Вишну, Гаруда, Васуки, Меру, молочный океан, гопи и масло, обезъяны и амбары, веревки и демоны - вы вновь ничего не поймете, т.к. все эти вещи хотя и высказаны словами, но их суть осталась вне нашего понимания.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений эту духовную науку, путь, метод описал Кришна в Бхагавад-гите.
> Объяснил Шрила Прабхупада. Есть объяснение этой науки Бхактисидхантой Сарасвати, Бхактивинодой Тхакуром,
> Баладевой Видьябхушаной, Вишванитхой Чакраварти Тхакуром, Кришнадасом Кавираджей, Рупой Госвами и др. в цепи ученической перемтсвенности.


Если всё объяснено и всем понятно, тогда о чем мы вообще говорим? Тему закрыть и дело с концом. Если всё ясно, давайте пойдем служить Кришне и не о чем говорить и время тратить зря. Как известно преданный - тот, кто не тратит времени зря (Кажется из Нарада Бхакти сутры).




> Поскольку  уже и так возникло много неясностей в поднятой нами теме


Вот, говорите всё объяснено, а дальше говорите что есть неясности. Я так и не пойму. Объяснено или всё таки есть неясности? Я согласен что ачарьи всё обьяснили, и Кришна Арджуне тоже всё объяснил, но вы мне ответьте - понятно ли это вам лично? Если понятно, зачем говорить о понятном и банальном? Зачем тогда мы подняли тему если всё ясно?



> Для ведения конструктивного диалога и для быстрейшего прихода к заключению, хорошо если вы будете писать языком предыдущих ачарьев. Если вы считаете, что ваш язык более понятен и нагляден, а представители в цепи ученической преемственности не смогли этого сделать, то это будут далеко не истинные амбиции.


Причем тут амбиции? Вот дались вам мои амбиции. Мои амбиции - это моя проблема. Вам всё понятно о служении Кришне или вам нужны мои амбиции? 

Ачарьи сказали всё. Вы можете читать. Но ачарьи говорили на языке тайном. И этот язык не совпадает с языком других писаний других традиций. Допустим вот если взять йогу, то там другой язык, описывающий то же самое. Или взять Библию. Другой язык, описывающий то же самое.

Если вы знаете ключ, тогда вы увидите как язык йоги совпадает с языком наших шастр и с языком христианским. Если не знаете ключа, тогда будет сектанство - наши шастры, наши знания, наши ачарьи и т.д.

Поймите, мы не находимся на платформе "молочные реки и кисельные берега", чтобы говорить этим языком. Поэтому Прабхупада давал комментарии на простом языке из бытовой житейской жизни. Чтобы было понятно каждому. Но Прабхупада не говорил всего так, чтобы это было совсем ясно. Хотите верьте, хотите нет.

С одной стороны он сказал всё, а с другой стороны не опускался с уровня "молочные реки и кисельные берега". Потому между самым низом и самым верхом осталось пространство не ясное для преданных из бывшего СНГ  :smilies: .

И получилось так, что мы читаем, а всё равно понять не можем. Ключа нет. Ключ лежит через преданное служение.
Золотой ключик, который Тортилла дает не всем.

Однако и понять сам термин "преданное служение" далеко не просто. В общем ключ надежно спрятан. Как игла в яйце, яйцо в утке, утка в зайце, а заяц в ларце, а ларец на ветвях дуба. И тут вы говорите - давайте поговорим о ларцах. Давайте, но не зная что в ларце, вы ничего не поймете.

Прабхупада и предыдущие ачарьи не опускались ниже уровня ларца. И потому всё что внутри ларца, осталось тайной за семью печатями,
известной лишь горстке действительно посвященных.

И если мы и будем продолжать держаться уровня ларца, то... ну не знаю. Дело ваше.

Вот Анируддха дас приводит отличные цитаты. "служить Господу, безоговорочной преданностью, бхакти йоги"
Или вот христиане пишут "распяли и искупил своей смертью все наши грехи".

Если вам всё ясно, тогда о чем говорить? "ларец на ветвях дуба" и дело с концом. Всё ясно.

И если вы попросите у меня цитату на то, как там устроен замок в ларце или как взобраться на этот дуб, на это есть
цитата Прабхупады "нужно немного разума" из последнего номера Киевского "Дома Прабхупады" о том, что пока Колумб не открыл
Америку никто туда не плавал, хотя Америка была доступна и не спрятана.

Если спросите чем ларец открыть или цитату из Пушкина об объяснении притчи о царевне в хрустальном гробу и богатырях, 
увы, такой цитаты у Пушкина нет.

Пушкин это как раз и написал вам для того, чтобы когда вы пройдете по этому пути, то чтобы поняли,
что вы на верном пути, раз и шастра подтверждает то, что вы увидели. Знать не ошибаетесь и не сошли с ума,
и даже будет ясно что там дальше, какой следующий шаг. Вам станет ясен тогда язык "молочных рек и кисельных
берегов" и шастра станет лучшим другом.

То же и христиане говорят. Если нет, говорят, духовного учителя и спросить не у кого, поверяй
свой путь по писанию.

Но прежде чем встал на него и сделал настоящий шаг, писание - как закрытый ларец за семью, заметьте
печатями. Почему за семью? Тоже ссылку не просите, её нету. Хотя и сказано всё. За семью. 

А начнешь шагать, и начнут страница за страницей раскрываться. Знание появится. Вот одна печать сошла,
вот другая.
" И я видел, что Агнец снял первую из семи печатей, и я услышал одно из четырех животных, говорящее как бы громовым голосом: иди и смотри."
" Господь с легкостью поднял гору одной рукой и поместил ее на спину Гаруды. Потом Он Сам сел на Гаруду и полетел к Молочному океану в сопровождении полубогов и демонов."
Это цитаты. Но понятны ли нам они? Или на них нужны объяснения? Что за Агнец, что за животные, что за Гора на спине у Гаруды? Такие цитаты имеют больше вопросов чем ответов. Им свое место, они не для нас.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Не знаю дождусь я от Евгения цитат из шастр или нет, но придется наверно разбираться с тем что есть с его ИМХО
> Сообщение №15
> 
>  Из этого утверждения следует ,что:
>  молитвы=деланием,
>  т.к. молитвы=молитва , деланием=делание  отсюда следует
> молитва=делание
> 
> т.к. молитва=просят с учетом выводов выше, получается  *просят=делание*
> ...


Делать и просить - не одно и то же. Просить можно и не делая, и делать не прося.
"Делание" совершенно оторвано от "просить" хотя бы по тому, что для делания не важно направление сознания, а для
"просить" важно.
Итак делание - безличностное безнаправленное бездуховное движение, просто помогающее энергии двигаться. Если она (энергия) движется и без делания, тогда и бездействие является деланием.
А вот сознание, приложенное к деланию, уже придает свойства и черты деланию. 

*"Даже очень разумные люди заходят в тупик, пытаясь определить, что есть действие и что - бездействие. Сейчас Я расскажу тебе о том, что значит действовать. Обретя это знание, ты оградишь себя от всех бед.
 Хитросплетения деятельности очень трудны для понимания. Поэтому надо хорошо знать, что такое действие, что такое запретное действие и что такое бездействие.
 Тот, кто видит бездействие в действии и действие в бездействии, является самым разумным среди людей и находится на духовном уровне, хотя и занят разнообразной деятельностью.
"*
И дальше Кришна говорит о том, что важно не само действие или бездействие, а направление сознания во время оного.
Именно направление сознание может сделать из действия бездействием и наоборот.
Потому и важно делать не просто как=то, а "для Кришны".
И Кришна объясняет "как это" и в конце концов приходит к тому что 
*"Человек, целиком погруженный в мысли обо Мне, непременно достигнет духовного царства, ибо он полностью отдает себя духовной деятельности, в которой и жертвенный огонь, и все, что приносится в жертву, обладает одной и той же духовной природой, природой Aбсолюта."*

Вот мы и пришли к цитате о том, что значит "для Кришны" и каким образом деятельность с помощью направления сознания превращается в духовную,
когда всё одухотворяется.

Однако "целиком погруженный в мысли обо мне" - всё равно остается за пределами нашего понимания, т.к. мы не знаем как это "целиком погруженный в мысли обо мне". О ком, если мы не знаем Кришны. Тогда что Он говорит?
*"Думай обо Мне как о всеведущей, старейшей Верховной Личности, как о владыке вселенной, как о том, кто меньше мельчайшего и кто поддерживает все мироздание; как о том, кто выше всех материальных представлений, кто непостижим и кто всегда остается личностью; как о том, кто сияет, словно солнце, кто запределен материальному миру."*

"Думай о том, кто выше всех материальных представлений, кто непостижим." Как это по вашему? Думай о том, что выше материального? Если ум наш материален и способен представить, то как думать материальным умом о том, кто выше материального? Вот опять непонятка.

И вот он объясняет - как это *"Тот, кто в момент смерти направляет жизненный воздух в межбровье и, обуздав с помощью практики йоги свой ум, сосредоточивает его на Верховном Господе, думая о Нем с любовью и преданностью, непременно достигнет обители Верховной Личности Бога."*

Теперь посмотрим - что нам ясно? Опять ничего. Каким образом жизненный воздух в межбровье связан с Кришной? И что означает "сосредотачивать ум на Верховном Господе" который выше ума?

Или вот о себе Кришна говорит *"Меня же не знает никто."*. Как думать о том, которого не знает никто?

На всё это нужны объяснения, согласитесь. И их нет в шастрах. Во всяком случае в тех, которые мы изучаем.

В общем что из всего этого следует? Делание не важно. Важно направление сознания. делание важно лишь по стольку, поскольку
оно является проводником энергии, и во вторых, что оно на нашем уровне обусловливает сознание. Ну мы как животные,
чего делаем, туда и мысли наши. Потому делание для нас становится важным, если оно привязывает наше сознание не
к самому предмету делания, а к Кришне, то есть поскольку "в нашем положении" влияет на сознание.
Но когда мы уже привяжемся к Кришне (термин пока не определен), тогда делание перестанет играть
существенную роль, как и описано в цитате выше, что даже разумные люди не могут понять что делание, а что
бездействие, как и объяснил Кришна Арджуне.

Если сознание, приложенное к деланию, является прошением, тогда что получается?

Прошение - это
1) направление сознание на объект прошения
2) собственно акт выражения желания "дай".

Первое для нас благоприятно. Второе - неблагоприятно.

Ну поскольку мы и так жизни делаем только что "дай", то возможно
это и нормально на первых порах. Однако к преданному служению
это не имеет никакого отношения.

Но что более важно - это поиск объекта прошения. Пока что он
не определен и находится на уровне "кому служим, с тем и живем".
Полубогам - живем с полубогами, демонам - живем с демонами,
предкам - живем с предками, Кришне - живем с Кришной.

Вот только разница не ясна.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Говинда  дас всем сердцем желает посвятить себя практике девяти  видов  бхакти: слушать, говорить и памятовать о Господе, *возносить Ему  молитвы*, служить  Его лотосным стопам,  служить Господу в качестве слуги, поклоняться Ему, служить Ему как друг и безоговорочно вручить себя Ему.


Это справедливо лишь при определенном понимании понятия "возносить молитвы". Согласитесь, молитвы, которые вознес Дхрува после того, как Вишну коснулся его раковиной, и молитвы, которые возносят домохозайки - две большие разницы. И кстати, вспмните, когда Господь прикоснулся раковиной к Дхруве, что сказал Дхрува? Не хочу никаких материальных желаний. Хотя до этого хотел царство. Что же являлось служением - хотение царства или что-то другое?

Брахма долго молился Кришне, но Кришна остался неудовлетворен. В то же время Брахма молился Вишну о бедственном положении трех миров, и Вишну ответил. Во всех этих молитвах есть большие отличия. И ведь то Брахма молился. А мы разве Брахма?
И что важно - молитвы Брахмы были направлены к Вишну. А куда направлены наши молитвы?
И Вишну явился к Дхруве - разве по молитве Дхрувы? Разве Дхрува просил? 
*"Когда, медитируя таким образом, Дхрува Махараджа завладел Верховным Господом, повелителем всех живых существ, на котором держится все материальное творение, три мира начали дрожать."*
Обратите внимание - "завладел Верховным Господом". Разве это просьба или милость?
Вначале "сосредоточил сознание на Верховном Господе", а потом завладел.
Вот разве я вам не говорю о сосредоточении сознания и о том, как это сделать?

И тогда кто? Опять Брахма и полубоги стали просить Вишну. Да, просить.
Но это совсем не то, что наше просить.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

И что дальше произошло?
*"Когда Дхрува Махараджа увидел Господа, стоящего перед ним, его охватило смятение. Чтобы выразить Господу свое почтение, он, как палка, упал к Его ногам, и любовь к Богу затопила его. В экстазе Дхрува Махараджа неотрывно смотрел на Господа, как будто хотел выпить Его глазами, осыпать Его лотосные стопы поцелуями и сжать Его в своих объятиях."*
*Дхрува Махараджа был еще очень мал, но, несмотря на это, он хотел как подобает восславить Господа, однако неопытность мешала ему собраться с мыслями. Верховный Господь, пребывающий в сердце каждого живого существа, понял, в каком затруднительном положении находится Его преданный, и по беспричинной милости коснулся Своей раковиной лба Дхрувы Махараджи, стоявшего перед Ним со сложенными ладонями.
В тот же миг Дхрува Махараджа постиг смысл Вед, а также понял Абсолютную Истину и то, в каких отношениях Она находится с живыми существами. Считая себя слугой Верховного Господа, чья слава не знает границ, Дхрува, которому в будущем предстояло получить во владение планету, не подлежащую уничтожению даже в момент гибели вселенной, вознес Ему молитвы, каждое слово которых было тщательно взвешено и продумано.*

Да, вот это называется "вознесение молитвы". В таком виде это преданное служение. И там даже есть 
пресловутое "дай".
*Дхрува Махараджа продолжал: О беспредельный Господь, прошу Тебя, дай мне возможность общаться с великими преданными, чье трансцендентное любовное служение Тебе ни на мгновение не останавливается, как полноводная река, 
несущая свои воды к морю. жизнь таких возвышенных преданных чиста и свободна от скверны. "*

Но это совсем не то дай, что у нас. Даже если мы это скажем словами слово в слово. Мы не видим Господа
и наше сознание не чисто настолько чтобы понять что такое это "дай". Это просто изливание любви души
пред Господом. Это не просьба. Это любовный поток влюбленной души к своему возлюбленному. Любимая, дай
мне всегда помнить твои глаза. Это не просьба. Это уже результат установленных отношений с возлюбленным Господом.
Это результат непрерывно происходящего преданного служения Господу.

Если же вы не видите Господа, то о каком вознесении молитв речь? Кому возносите? Что возносите?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Просьба оставляет право за тем к кому обращена, поступить с нами так как он или она считает нужным.
> Но все таки просим, настаиваем сделать с нами что то, но не конкретное, а на усмотрение Кришны или Радхи. 
> Не просто стоим как истукан. А есть диалог. И диалог довольно в совершенной форме.


Если есть диалог, то что вам ответила Радхарани и Кришна? Если нет диалога, то как вы определяете к кому
обращена ваша молитва?



> И в это момент наш ум сосредоточен на Радхе или Кришне. Сосредоточен не просто так, а даже с неким порывом и усилием.


Вот это уже интересно. Каким образом материальный ум сосредоточен на Радхе и Кришне, которые запредельны материальному миру? И как вы это знаете, что именно на них? Например как вы отличаете Радхарани от Чандравали? А Чандравали от Гопи? А Радху от Радха-кунды? А Кришну от Баларамы? А Балараму от Вишну (и какого из Вишну)? А Вишну от вишнудута? А вишнудута от Ганги, и от Шивы, на голову которого эта Ганга падает? А Шиву своего брата Нарады? и Их обоих от Брахмы, Брахму от Индры, а Индру от Гандхарва? А Гандхарва от обитателя подземных райских планет? А обитателя подземных планет от своих предков на Питрилоке?

Даже Гопа Кумар, будучи на всех планетных системах путался. Как же вы не путаетесь?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Надо доставлять наслаждение Кришне. А молитвы определенного типа это и делают, в этом наше предназначение и совершенство.


Каким образом получается, что молитвы доставляют наслаждение Кришне? Каков процесс? И как вы это знаете, что именно они доставляют и именно Кришне? Это Кришна вам сказал?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур
> паралаукика-абхилаши (других мирских стремлений, таких, как
> вознесение в райские миры и обретение мистических совершенств


Да, так как же определить вознесение в райские миры от бхакти?
Может мы с Индрой разговариваем, а думаем, что это Кришна? 
Такие случаи бывали, описаны в шастрах. Может нам
тогда не надо с Индрой разговаривать? Сразу к Кришне? И как это сделать?
И как же определить куда направлены наши молитвы? И направлены
ли вообще куда то? Это вообще интересно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Можно я угадаю как вы определяете к кому обращаетесь? Предположу. И не только вы, а большинство.

*"Если я думаю, что я обращаюсь к Кришне, то я обращаюсь к Кришне. Если я думаю, что обращаюсь к Радхе, то я обращаюсь к Радхе."*

Это чистой воды двойственность и имперсонализм.

Если вы думаете, что обращаетесь к другу, но он вас не слышит и *не дал вам подтверждения что слышит*, разве 
вы вправе считать что обратились к нему? Вы должны иметь подтверждение, что он услышал. Должен кивнуть в ответ или
ответить осмысленно или еще что. Или почтальон должен вам сказать что письмо доставлено. Но и то вы не знаете, прочел ли он.

И разве можно рассчитывать, что молитвы в двойственности доходят до недвойственного мира? Каким образом?
Можете объяснить?

Нет. Вы должны установить соответствие между объектом к которому обращаетесь и самим объектом.
Недвойственное соответствие. Устранить двойственность в вашем обращении. *И это должны сделать именно вы.* 
И это называется чистым воспеванием. И тогда, если ваше обращение будет
услышано, вы непременно *в сей же час* получите недвусмысленное недвойственное подтверждение
и ответ. Там люди весьма вежливые. Нам даже не понять в своих фантазиях насколько.

Если же вы не получаете ответа и продолжаете фантазировать, что обращаетесь к кому-то, то это увы,
лишь фантазии. Ваша молитва тонет в мире двойственности и не имеет выхода отсюда. Ничто двойственное
не проникает в мир недвойственности. И уж тем более не достигает самого Кришны.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Мне кажется упреки ваши могли бы быть направлены и на Кришну. Например он говорит Арджуне
> *"Чем бы ты ни занимался, что бы ты ни ел, какие бы ни приносил дары, что бы ни отдавал и какую бы тапасью ни совершал, делай это, о сын Кунти, как подношение Мне."*
> Видите, он говорит - 1) чем бы ты ни занимался 2) как подношение Мне 3) делай
> И, что главное, никаких больше объяснений. Вот в этом то и проблема. Что понять может не всякий. Хотя Кришна и сказал, но из услышавших понял лишь тот, кто имеет опыт (имеет уши). Остальные пропустили мимо ушей и знание осталось нереализованным.


Одно дело тужиться и пытаться понять, что сказал Кришна в Бхагавад-гите,,
другое дело тужиться и понять, что пытался сказать Гена на фруме Кришна.ру, в дополнение ко всем проблемам и запутанностям.





> Я же вам пытаюсь объяснить пользуясь теми условностями, чтобы вам было понятно из вашего опыта. То есть своими словами. Если что-то из моих слов непонятно, и вы действительно интересуетесь, вы спросите, и я объясню. Своими словами и по вашему опыту. К сожалению не на всё вы найдете цитаты в наших шастрах, т.к. цитаты говорят условно, как бы тайнопись...


Вот именно  ПЫТАЕТЕСЬ. Я чувствую. Для меня ваши попытки объяснить что то,  похожи как будто за тремя окнами говорите что то, вроде видно что человек старается и очень важное, но звук не доходит, просто шевеление губами, махание и жесты руками, заумная терминология и т.д.


Кришна говорит:
*"Чем бы ты ни занимался, что бы ты ни ел, какие бы ни приносил дары, что бы ни отдавал и какую бы тапасью ни совершал, делай это, о сын Кунти, как подношение Мне."*
Но Гена добавили термин: ЭНЕРГИЯ ДЕЛАНИЯ    
О-о-о-о! Великое объяснение ! Прям таки стало всё ясно.

Поэтому просьба всё таки лучше приводить  цитаты из шастр.
Если уж объяснять, то на языке понятным всем, а не только самому себе.
Лучше тужиться понять, что имели ввиду и хотели сказать ачарьи, и этого хватает.
Но если еще тужиться и пытаться понять, что хотел сказать Гена это уже лишнее наверно.
Если действительно нормальное объяснение, что стало яснее, то спору нет.
Но когда вместо термина "присутствует бхакти" используется "присутствует некоторая энергия", то это просто запудривание мозгов.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Если есть диалог, то что вам ответила Радхарани и Кришна? Если нет диалога, то как вы определяете к кому
> обращена ваша молитва?
> Вот это уже интересно. Каким образом материальный ум сосредоточен на Радхе и Кришне, которые запредельны материальному миру? И как вы это знаете, что именно на них? Например как вы отличаете Радхарани от Чандравали? А Чандравали от Гопи? А Радху от Радха-кунды? А Кришну от Баларамы? А Балараму от Вишну (и какого из Вишну)? А Вишну от вишнудута? А вишнудута от Ганги, и от Шивы, на голову которого эта Ганга падает? А Шиву своего брата Нарады? и Их обоих от Брахмы, Брахму от Индры, а Индру от Гандхарва? А Гандхарва от обитателя подземных райских планет? А обитателя подземных планет от своих предков на Питрилоке?
> 
> Даже Гопа Кумар, будучи на всех планетных системах путался. Как же вы не путаетесь?


Всё корректирует Параматма (высшая душа) в вашем сердце. Она не глупая, и  это не аппарат по сравниванию имен и прочего, прекрасно знает все тонкие эмоции, энергии и направленности, даёт плоды и прочее. Всё через Параматму, пока заочно.
Когда происходит личная встреча, там уже лично. Параматма устраивает и личную встречу в будущем зная наши  желания, мотивы, цели ...

Параматма также усиливает веру, если человек поклоняется полубогам. Об этом говорится в Бхагавад-гите.
В Б.Г Кришна говорит: Я усиливаю веру даже при поклонении полубогам.
Именно *ОН*, а не как то с "бухты-барахты" само по себе или кто то другой.

Также в стихе о поклонении  предкам и полубогам:  это не значит что предки принимают поклонение на одной планете с другой и предки устраивают попадание на планету к предкам, всё происходит через Параматму сначала.. Потом та же  Параматма устраивает встречу с предками  в соответствии  с нашими желаниями ... Параматма - своего рода высоко высоко интеллектуально-коммутационный узел, поддерживающий порядок, законы и многое другое.
Из Параматмы также исходит память, знание, забвение ...
Без Параматмы все миры просто рухнут, воцарится полный хаос и неразбериха.

Но вокруг в мироздании мы видим точность, порядок, законы. Это осуществляет Параматма, разными механизмами, через полубогов и т.д., но всё контролируется, чтобы не дало сбой.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Когда вы поднимаете руку вам не надо напрягаться мыслями: Ага вот сейчас надо направить эту энергию туда, а эту сюда, надо вот эту группу мышц сжать до стольких то Ньютонов, а эту расслабить, надо закрепиться, подкачать крови с минералами, поддержать температуру 36,6 , организовать отвод веществ и т.д. Сложнейший механизм.
Нет,  вы просто желаете поднять руку без напряжения и всё, она легко поднимается и пальцы шевелятся.

Можно конечно сомневаться, а вдруг что  то не так, вдруг я иду не верным путём. Надо подумать.

Люди практикуют воспевание Харе Кришна мантры, обретают бхаву, прему, получают даршан Кришны, возвращаются в духовный мир.
Метод работает. Какие ёщё подтверждения нужны?

Описаны ступени на этом пути нормальным языком.


Это не имперсонолизм, типа всё едино. 
Куда направляешь своё внимание,силы ... именно то и получаешь ...

----------


## Костя

> Можно конечно сомневаться, а вдруг что  то не так, вдруг я иду не верным путём. Надо подумать.
> 
> Люди практикуют воспевание Харе Кришна мантры, обретают бхаву, прему, получают даршан Кришны, возвращаются в духовный мир.
> Метод работает. Какие ёщё подтверждения нужны?
> 
> Описаны ступени на этом пути нормальным языком.


Ступени описаны, и дело каждого понять есть у тебя лично прогресс или нет. Можно думать, что уж обо мне, за выслугу лет, параматма позаботится. Можно сколь угодно долго заниматься механистическим бхакти, повторять мантру, совершать ягьи, ходить в шафране, махать кадилом, но если суть не практикуется, то зло берет когда кто-то говорит со мной с позиции реализации и без елейных сахаджи-улыбок и получается, что я не понимал чего-то и не имел того что должно было прийти, и ВСЕ почти впустую. Но честный преданный всегда радуется, если тот у кого получается может рассказать, помочь.  Если не слушать наставлений Нарада Муни о том как взаимодействовать с преданными, да и вообще с теми кто встречается на пути (о меньшем позаботься, с равным подружись, старшему служи, вопрошай и радуйся), то как Кришна с милостью сможет постучаться к Вам? Только с резолюцией джибиси и в выглаженном дхоти, долго ждать придется. К какой категории Вы относите Евгения? к равному надо полагать, в Ваших коментах нет дружеского настроя, Вы соперничаете и злитесь, и это видно всем кто читает тему.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> К какой категории Вы относите Евгения? к равному надо полагать, в Ваших коментах нет дружеского настроя, Вы соперничаете и злитесь, и это видно всем кто читает тему.


Спасибо за замечание.
Надо мне почаще ставить смайлы :smilies:  иначе все сообщения выглядят как проклятья. :smilies: 

Немного наверно фамильярен прошу простить. Но это оговорилось в начале.
Зло ни капли не берёт. Есть вещи поприятнее. 
Чувствую, что у Евгения высокий духовный уровень.

Вообще просто внутреннее желание, чтобы вы улыбнулись. 
Сленг не всегда красит..
И наверно всем здесь уже надоел.


И вообще мне поменьше наверно надо сидеть за компьютером.

----------


## Костя

Хари Бол!))) С 900 сообщением Вас!

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Немного наверно фамильярен прошу простить. Но это оговорилось в начале.


Мало смайлов/оговорок - тоже хорошо. Наперёд извиняться и оговариваться в каждом посте тоже имеет свои минусы -  текст неминуемо раздувается в размерах. 



> Лучше тужиться понять, что имели ввиду и хотели сказать ачарьи, и этого хватает.
> Но если еще тужиться и пытаться понять, что хотел сказать Гена это уже лишнее наверно.


Конечно, _совсем уж постоянно_ переводить себе причудности чужого языка - это довольно напряжительно. Но если так, с десяток-другой минут на день, то, немного помахав киркой, с этого можно извлечь неплохую пользу; это развивает нам чуткость уха и наши переводческие способности. Привыкнув вслушиваться в странные вещи, мы автоматически повышаем и свою чуткость к божественному голосу вообще, способность слушать и слышать, улавливать всё больше тех знаков, какими он стучится через три окна в нашу жизнь. 



> Если действительно нормальное объяснение, что стало яснее, то спору нет.


Лично я заассоциировал и перевёл себе "энергию деланья" как "крия-шакти, энергия Санкаршаны" - довольно объяснительно для меня, может кому тоже пригодится.  





> Может мы с Индрой разговариваем, а думаем, что это Кришна? 
> И как же определить куда направлены наши молитвы?


Хм, хороший вопрос. Возможно, по тем характерным настроениям и тягам, которые и в нас в итоге проступают, по тому, в какие оттенки мы незаметно окрашиваемся от общения с тем или иным учителем или божеством (видна "его школа!"). Возможно, официальный трилокешвара Индра жалует нас царственной доброчестивостью и саттвой; Шри Кришна же ведёт существование пастушка, окоронованного расой (расика-шекхар), поэтому и говорящих именно с Кришной опознаем так, что они живут как-то просто, но с поразительнейшим _вкусом_.

----------


## Hanna

Можно я вставлю свои 5 копеек?
Я верю, что святое имя Кришна обладает такой неимоверной силой, что даже воспевание с апаРадхами превозмогает нечистоту намерений и действий. Кришна не сам, а опосредовано займет нас в служении, если мы сделаем первый шажок и будем повторять не чисто.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Когда вы поднимаете руку вам не надо напрягаться мыслями: Ага вот сейчас надо направить эту энергию туда, а эту сюда, надо вот эту группу мышц сжать до стольких то Ньютонов, а эту расслабить, надо закрепиться, подкачать крови с минералами, поддержать температуру 36,6 , организовать отвод веществ и т.д. Сложнейший механизм.
> Нет,  вы просто желаете поднять руку без напряжения и всё, она легко поднимается и пальцы шевелятся.
> 
> Можно конечно сомневаться, а вдруг что  то не так, вдруг я иду не верным путём. Надо подумать.
> 
> Люди практикуют воспевание Харе Кришна мантры, обретают бхаву, прему, получают даршан Кришны, возвращаются в духовный мир.
> Метод работает. Какие ёщё подтверждения нужны?
> 
> Описаны ступени на этом пути нормальным языком.
> ...


С направлением внимания на около тела - всё понятно. Вы направили внимание, параматма отработала вашей рукой.
А по поводу Кришны - получается, что вы направили внимание на Кришну, а параматма отправила вашу молитву на Голоку?
И параматма, она же не бестолковая, она то там разберется о чем мы думаем, правильно?
И на каком уровне достаточно направить сознание на Кришну? На уровне ума? Подумал о фотографии Кришны и молитва уже на Голоке?

Допустим что так. А как тогда сам преданный попадает на Голоку, если его сознание всегда остается на уровне ума?
Прабхупада говорит - сознает Кришну. Что имел в виду Прабхупада? Сознает умом Кришну? Или чем?
Или когда долго сознаешь умом Кришну, то за выслугу лет дают духовное тело? Как происходит на самом деле?

Но зачем тогда чистота сознания, если всегда наше сознание на уровне ума? Можно тогда и в пьяном виде помнить Кришну,
и поедая шашлык помнить Кришну, и играя в азартные игры помнит Кришну. И зачем тогда мантра? Можно ведь и без
мантры помнить Кришну. Ум, он всегда при нас, покуда мы не животные. Стены обклеить обоями Кришны и ты уже на Голоке.
Посмотрел, вспомнил, а параматма там уже разберется о чем я там вспомнил. Я то знаю - о Кришне, а раз
я знаю, то и параматма знает. Вот и на обоях написано - Кришна. Раз написано, значит это и есть Кришна. 
Нет проблем тогда. Сознание Кришны у нас в кармане? Да и сам Кришна у нас в кармане. Подумал о Кришне и Кришна
уже в кармане. Нет ничего проще. 

А счастье где? Ааа, скажете вы, это по милости. Вот я думаю о Кришне в уме, и прошу его милости, а когда Кришна захочет дать мне милости, вот я и спасен. Вот и любовь, вот и счастье. Вот и виман за мной прилетел. Такой метод?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Или когда долго сознаешь умом Кришну, то за выслугу лет дают духовное тело? Как происходит на самом деле?


В этой теме уже два раза прозвучал термин - о выслуге лет.
За выслугу лет не дают духовное тело. Можно 700 жизней по 5 минут или более повторять Харе Кришна и по прежнему рождаться в материальном мире.
Также духовное имя с окончанием ДАС не является прямым и прямо пропорциональном критерием духовно продвинутой личности который завершил свой путь. Скорее это определенный критерий  того, что человек находится на этом пути.

В разделе вайшнавское медиа, есть видео презентация ступеней на этом пути.
Большинство застряли на первых трех ступенях (из восьми ступеней)
1. шрадха (вера)
2. садху санга (общение с вайшнавами и святыми)
3. бхаджана крия (преданное служение)

причем преданное служение практикуется не непрерывно и  с оскорблениями 
многие, но не все работают над 4 ступенью (анартха нивритти)

Когда работа над оскорблениями завершена, преданное служение становится непрерывным (24 часа в сутки) и без оскорблений

это 5-я  ступень НИШТХА

При практике на ступени НИШТХИ  появляется очень сильный вкус к воспеванию святого имени и уходят материальные желания.
Он может повторять Харе Кришна мантру непрерывно и без всякой усталости.

появляется вкус РУЧИ
далее появляется сильная привязанность к самому Господу АСАКТИ

Киртан бывает НАМА-КИРТАН, ГУНА-КИРТАН, РУПА-КИРТАН, ЛИЛА-КИРТАН

Через язык и в уши вливаются имена Бога, перед глазами проходят в медитации образ Бога и его игры
 и т.д. с остальными органами чувств.





> Но зачем тогда чистота сознания, если всегда наше сознание на уровне ума? Можно тогда и в пьяном виде помнить Кришну,
> и поедая шашлык помнить Кришну, и играя в азартные игры помнит Кришну. И зачем тогда мантра? Можно ведь и без
> мантры помнить Кришну.


Чистота сознания нужна. Кто сказал что она не нужна?
Попробуйте помнить Кришну в уме, а не только языком повторять. Если происходит повторение, а в голове винегрет из мыслей - это просто пародия и внешняя демонстрация повторения. Об образе Господа и речи нет, одна темнота перед глазами.

Это всё долго объяснять да и описано всё уже гораздо лучше. Я вообще не хотел уже писать в этой теме. Так уж вы спросили,
думаю: дай напишу немного. Большое спасибо, что составили компанию, за аргументы и  оппозицию.
 :vanca calpa:  :vanca calpa:  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Hanna

А любит ли, привязывается к нам Кришна только из-за того, что мы повторяем его святые имена и привязываемся к нему?
Если верующий в Бога - христианин или мусульманин, то может ли этот верующий, не зная имени КРИШНА попасть поближе к Господу, на Вайкунтхи?

----------


## Hanna

Может Кришна нас судит не по воспеванию, а по делам нашим? И если человек, даже не вайшнавской традиции, а другой, такой чистый сердцем - может ведь этот человек быть намного ближе к Кришне чем тот, кто повторяет имена и не делает добро ближним?

----------


## Костя

[QUOTE=Krishna Parishat das;115258
многие, но не все работают над 4 ступенью (анартха нивритти)
 :vanca calpa:  :vanca calpa:  :vanca calpa: [/QUOTE]
Вот этот момент очень важен, процесс удаления Анартх представляет в парампаре Бхативинода Тхакур, которого игнорировали очень долго, как раз те, что за выслугу лет и "верность" Шиле Прабхупаде собрались на Голоку. Но Прабхупад это часть парампары, а не отдельный персонаж, и он сажает семя бхакти и верность ему не обсуждается, и поучения его это 100% верные татвы.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Чистота сознания нужна. Кто сказал что она не нужна?
> Попробуйте помнить Кришну в уме, а не только языком повторять. Если происходит повторение, а в голове винегрет из мыслей - это просто пародия и внешняя демонстрация повторения. Об образе Господа и речи нет, одна темнота перед глазами.


Что же означает на простом языке - помнить Кришну в уме? И чем помогает мантра такому памятованию? Какую роль играет мантра?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> появляется вкус РУЧИ
> далее появляется сильная привязанность к самому Господу АСАКТИ
> 
> Через язык и в уши вливаются имена Бога, перед глазами проходят в медитации образ Бога и его игры
>  и т.д. с остальными органами чувств.


Каким же образом появляется привязанность к Господу, если наше сознание остается всегда на уровне материального ума?
Через посредника-параматму? Или Господь спускается к нам в ум?

Перед глазами в медитации образ Бога и игры? Какие глаза имеются в виду?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Чистота сознания нужна. Кто сказал что она не нужна?


Ну вы сказали, что всё в уме. Что помнить Кришну умом. Чистота ума и чистота сознания ведь не одно и то же?
Ум и сознание - не одно и то же? Ум - это чувство. Шестое материальное чувство.
Если сознание остается на уровне ума, тогда оно никогда не выходит за пределы материи.
То есть всегда остается обусловленным низшей материальной энергией.

Каким же образом мы освобождаемся от материи, будучи погруженными в неё, раз уж наше сознание всегда остается на уровне материи?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А любит ли, привязывается к нам Кришна только из-за того, что мы повторяем его святые имена и привязываемся к нему?
> Если верующий в Бога - христианин или мусульманин, то может ли этот верующий, не зная имени КРИШНА попасть поближе к Господу, на Вайкунтхи?


Вам никто не отвечает, разрешите тогда отвечу. Или это вопросы риторические? Верить в Бога и служить Богу - разные вещи.
Верующий попасть может, если он еще и служит кроме того, что верит, то есть если он предан. Вайкунтха для преданных, а не для верующих.
Кришна потенциально любит нас всегда, просто любовь - это не фантазия и не мираж - захотел - полюбил, расхотел - разлюбил. Любовь - реальная вещь и происходит по реальным причинам. Поэтому любовь потенциально есть всегда между душой и Кришной, но ощутить её можно лишь при определенных условиях.
А насчет имени - имя не важно. Имя - это просто набор букв. Важно что вы вкладываете в это имя.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Может Кришна нас судит не по воспеванию, а по делам нашим? И если человек, даже не вайшнавской традиции, а другой, такой чистый сердцем - может ведь этот человек быть намного ближе к Кришне чем тот, кто повторяет имена и не делает добро ближним?


И по делам, и по воспеванию. Воспевание - тоже дело, причем такое, какое нельзя заменить другими делами. Они не взаимозаменяемы - дела и воспевание. Но они дополняют друг друга. Кришна нас не судит, он нам помогает. Судит Ямарадж.
Повторять имена - еще не значит делать благо. И попугаи повторяют. "И бесы веруют и трепещут (Иак. 2, 19)". И имена повторяют.

----------


## Костя

> Ну вы сказали, что всё в уме. Что помнить Кришну умом. Чистота ума и чистота сознания ведь не одно и то же?
> Ум и сознание - не одно и то же? Ум - это чувство. Шестое материальное чувство.
> Если сознание остается на уровне ума, тогда оно никогда не выходит за пределы материи.
> То есть всегда остается обусловленным низшей материальной энергией.
> 
> Каким же образом мы освобождаемся от материи, будучи погруженными в неё, раз уж наше сознание всегда остается на уровне материи?


Ради общего блага, читающих тему, ответе на последний вопро.!

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Хм, хороший вопрос. Возможно, по тем характерным настроениям и тягам, которые и в нас в итоге проступают, по тому, в какие оттенки мы незаметно окрашиваемся от общения с тем или иным учителем или божеством (видна "его школа!"). Возможно, официальный трилокешвара Индра жалует нас царственной доброчестивостью и саттвой; Шри Кришна же ведёт существование пастушка, окоронованного расой (расика-шекхар), поэтому и говорящих именно с Кришной опознаем так, что они живут как-то просто, но с поразительнейшим _вкусом_.


Ну это же вы говорите о пост фактум. Молитва же не базар в том смысле, что гулял себе по базару, ага, вот Индру повстречал и по признакам пост-фактум определил что это Индра, всё тело в глазах, а там дальше в молочных рядах Кришну повстречал, и по расе и по павлиньему перуопределил пост фактум что это Кришна. Вы же заранее молитесь, еще до встречи, так вот куда? Я имел в виду - как определить еще до встречи куда направлена молитва - к Индре или Кришне и т.д.?
Ведь куда направлена, того и встретишь. А вот пока не встретил, куда молиться? Ведь заранее расу в молитву не вложишь, правда? А раз не вложишь, то как же сделать чтобы молитва была направлена на Кришну? И царственную доброчестивость и саттву Индры не вложишь наперед. Это результат встречи с Индрой, а не причина. Какова же должна быть причина чтобы состоялась встреча именно с той или иной личностью?

----------


## Hanna

ЕвгенийК! Дети просят Вас ответить на вопрос "Какова же должна быть причина чтобы состоялась встреча именно с той или иной личностью?"

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Аня, если они дети, то должны держать родителей за руку и самостоятельно не ходить в темный лес. Кажется так делается в жизни. А когда подрастут, окрепнут и перестанут быть детьми, тогда и попутного ветра. Никто их не остановит. Конечно некоторым весьма решительно настроенным детям старшие могут дать благословение подобно тому как Нарада Муни благословил и дал наставления 5-летнему Дхруве. Но такая решительность встречается весьма редко, да и всё равно, хоть Дхрува и ушел из дома, но старший его догнал, благословил и дал наставления. Хотя и попытался отговорить на первых порах.
Дхрува пошел искать Вишну в лес, но Нарада дал ему более точные наставления как найти Вишну.

Также и мы, в лес то пойти можем. Но кто нам объяснит как там найти Вишну? Для этого нужно быть Дхрувой или найти того, кто объяснит и быть готовым его выслушать и исполнить. Столько нужно именно от нас. И всегда по началу он будет отговаривать. Дело то небезопасное для 5-летнего. Если причина недостаточно веская, то всегда удается отговорить, а объяснить не получится, т.к. не хватит человека на то, чтобы выполнить или даже понять объяснение. А вот если причина достаточно веская, тогда и объяснить получится и выполнить удастся. Вы уверены что у вас достаточно веская причина искать ту или иную личность?

Когда причина веская, то и деятельность в этом направлении затевается нешуточная. Я вот смотрю и пока не вижу ничего серьезного. Разговоры разговорами. Нет, так не найти ТУ личность.

----------


## Hanna

Шрила Прабхупада держит нас за руку...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Шрила Прабхупада держит нас за руку...


Эээ, этого недостаточно. Главное чтобы и Вы тоже держали его за руку. Родители несут ответственность
только за послушных детей. За непослушных они не отвечают.

Если я думаю, что следую Шриле Прабхупаде - это еще не означает, что я следую.
Будьте осторожны в этом вопросе.

Если я думаю, что слушаюсь родителей - это еще не означает что родители так
тоже считают. Нужно знать их мнение. Не подменяйте свое мнение на их мнение.

Я делаю что хочу, а Прабхупада меня держит за руку. Нет. Если вы не слушаетесь,
Прабхупада не станет держать вас за руку силой.

----------


## Hanna

16 кругов значит! Спасибо, Евгений! Вы настоящий дикша..Спасибо! Часто думаю о Вас, перемалываю Ваши слова! Не пропадайте отсюда, даже если вы будете единственным расика-вайшнавом.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> 16 кругов значит!


 Не только 16 кругов. Если вы хотите слушаться Прабхупаду, то должны слушаться всего Прабхупаду настолько, насколько понимаете. Как если ребенок слушается, то он слушается всего что ему сказали. Если он тут слушается, а там делает вид что слушается или делает вид что не слышит, это он не слушается.
Нужно понять всего Прабхупаду, а не делать вид, что Прабхупада - это только 16 кругов.
Извините, может быть я много требую. Просто я так думаю. Надо бы спросить у самого Прабхупады, а как он думает?
Это будет правильнее. Можно искать ответы в его книгах. И вы увидите, что там не только о 16 кругах.
Но если вы будете стараться слушаться во всём, что знаете и пытаетесь понять что же от нас
хотел Прабхупада, тогда вам не в чем себя упрекнуть, и тогда у вас не будет беспокойств.
Это уже немало.
И всё таки это еще не означает, что вы уже пошли искать Ту личность. Нет, вы еще не пошли. 
Вы просто слушаетесь и пытаетесь вырасти так, как это вам советует ваш отец для вас лично,
если вы действительно стараетесь в этом направлении.
А когда вы вырастете и пойдете, то он даст вам другие наставления. Сейчас возможно вы
их пропускаете мимо ушей, т.к. сейчас это не важно.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Евгений, хорошо, версию "познаете кому молитесь по плодам моления" сдаю в утиль. Теперь моя версия - "познаете, выражаясь в творчестве")  



> Вы же заранее молитесь, еще до встречи, так вот куда? Я имел в виду - как определить еще до встречи куда направлена молитва - к Индре или Кришне и т.д.?


Проблема в том, что "молитва" и "сознательное определение" живут хоть и в одном доме, но совсем на разных этажах. Молитва проживает гораздо ниже, глубже, поэтому вынести себе в ум и разобрать интеллектом, куда тянется именно душа, так сразу очень сложно. До какой-то меры это можно лучше понять, развивая самоисследование, "внутреннюю чесность" с собой, приучаясь отслеживать и препарировать свои побуждения и мотивы. Или даже пиша тут на форуме, формулируя мысли и оттачивая навык обращения со словом, выражаясь в писательстве постов (выходит же, честно) или другом виде творчества, которое всегда как зеркало, представит и отобразит даже самоё потаённое. 





> А вот пока не встретил, куда молиться?





> А раз не вложишь, то как же сделать чтобы молитва была направлена на Кришну?


Если нет тяги именно к Кришне, то никак. У каждого есть заложенное в сердце настроение и Иштадев, и каждый естественно тянется и откликается на своего. Со дна души звучит такая, как отрывочная нота той или иной бхавы, и, ориентируясь на эту ноту, душа перебирает чем-то намекающие песни и наконец находит себе именно ТУ композицию. Если душа имеет кришна-ноту и, уловив однажды какие-то кришна-мотивы в Индре, начинает поклоняться Индре - она по сути поклоняется не целому Индре, а только этим кришна-мотивам, звучащим в нём. По сути, она поклоняется не самому Индре, а своему Кришне в Индре. Вот в одной из упанишад и в Веданта-сутре 1.1.28-31 как раз рассматривается такой способ познания Параматмы через стёклышко-Индру. Похожим образом поклоняются Сурья-Нараяне в Солнце и прочим.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Юрий Анатольевич, + 100.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Юрий Анатольевич, а как же попасть к Индре? Мне кажется описанное вами похоже на то, чтобы цепляться
на чужие колесницы с целью запрыгнуть с их помощью повыше. Это конечно неплохо, но
неустойчиво. Вы согласны, что нужна своя личная колесница и свои кони и конечно свой колесничий?
Вы захотите её когда попрыгаете на чужих колесницах к чужим бхавам, которые заработаны чужим служением.
А мы же будем хоть и возвышаться этим методом, но только тратить, а не приобретать.
В том смысле, что двигаться то будут чужие колесницы, а мы как неприкаянные.
И соответственно падать после каждого такого возвышения.
Хотя сейчас время техники и можно автоматизировать процесс так, что падая с одной
колесницы тут же хвататься за другую. Но это пока не растрачены наши труды.
За одну колесницу одна плата, за другую другая. И так пока еще есть звон монет в карманах.
Когда звон закончился, то всё, катания закончились. Бхавы и колесницы недоступны.
И главное - нет прибежища. Покуда нет своих коней, то нет прибежища. В этом недостаток.
Мы становимся как духовные попрошайки, движимые духовный голодом.
Мы зарабатываем в одном месте, а тратим на духовное. Да, это несомненно служение,
иначе никто не может поймать бхаву или даже нотку бхавы. Но какое-то неустойчивое.

Но когда это будет своя колесница, она будет просто устойчиво двигаться вверх
именно нашим служением. И вам не нужны будут заработки на стороне, хотя и не помешают. 
Можно просто кормить коней. Вы сможете кормить своих коней прямо на ходу, то есть достичь 
непрерывного движения. Только так можно достичь непрерывного.
Разве одного этого всем известного и понятного каждому направления вверх в лучшее недостаточно,
чтобы с помощью своей колесницы быстро и устойчиво достичь и царства Индры и всех остальных 
еще более высоких миров, где уже и бхавы обитают?
Ведь каково преимущество? Непрерывное движение вверх или в любом направлении без зависимости
от чего бы то ни было. Колесничих Иштадэвов будем менять на каждой планете пока
в конце концов сам Кришна не станет нашим колесничим. И главное - колесница - прибежище.
Есть колесница - всё, дело сделано. Жизнь удалась. Страхи и бесы разбегаются от одного только звона
подков и одного только дыхания коней. Воистину нет ничего ценнее во всех трех мирах, чем эти кони.

А то как-то оно выглядит стрёмно - "отрывочная нота бхавы". Бхава это результат великого служения.
Потому брать за основу неуловимую бхаву - это ловить чужие колесницы и смотреть чужие пейзажи на чужих фотографиях. 
Дом без фундамента.
Конечно это необходимо, чтобы возжелать высшего, но только поначалу. Просто чтобы захотеть и поучиться. 
Чтобы хоть так послужить. О, это великое приключение, то, что вы рассказываете. Но по сути, пока нет
коней, это еще не совсем служение, а пользование чужим служением. Наслаждение чужим служением.
То есть милость. И слава Богу что такая милость доступна, преданные милостивы. И конечно вы потрудились чтобы её обрести. Но труды для получения милости и труды по кормлению коней собственной колесницы - далеко не одно и
то же и плоды также различаются.

Как считаете?

Одно знаю точно, если нам удалось потрудиться так, чтобы запрыгнуть на чужую колесницу и украдкой
услышать там хоть одну ноту, то и организовать свою собственную колесницу сможем.

----------


## Hanna

Юрий Анатольевич, спасибо! Но наши 16 кругов пусть будут всегда, хотя бы 4 для грихаст...не так ли?

----------


## Костя

> Юрий Анатольевич, спасибо! Но наши 16 кругов пусть будут всегда, хотя бы 4 для грихаст...не так ли?


Не поверите, но 16 читать легче чем четыре. Это как на велосипеде - медленно ехать трудней.

----------


## Hanna

ЕвгенийК...у вас есть все задатки чтобы управлять колесницей...мы Вас только поддерживаем...только не бросайте жену ради мимолетных взглядов слушательниц лекций. Ну это Вы и так знаете...

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> О, это великое приключение, то, что вы рассказываете.


Возможно, это только говорят мои польские корни, а мы ж там все кочовники-сарматы (самоирония-приклейка). На конских спинах набежать, а не своё служение. Это уже мои личные затемняющие примеси в стёклышке, которым я смотрю на всё.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Лично я заассоциировал и перевёл себе "энергию деланья" как "крия-шакти, энергия Санкаршаны" - довольно объяснительно для меня, может кому тоже пригодится.


Напишу на всякий случай, чтобы не думали, что только Санкаршаны и тем более Санкаршаны, как управителя гуны тьмы.

Наоборот, в ШБ написано - все полубоги. Не только Шива, как представитель Санкаршаны участвует в делании. И молитвы направлены на Вишну, как повелителя гуны благости, а не на Санкаршану.

*ШБ 8.1.4.17-25
Верховный Господь сказал: От всех последствий греха освободятся все те, кто встает на исходе ночи и до восхода солнца сосредоточит все свои мысли на Моем образе, на тебе, на этом озере, на этой горе и ее пещерах, на садах, тростнике, бамбуке и райских деревьях; на Моей обители, а также обители Господа Брахмы и Господа Шивы; на трех вершинах горы Трикута — золотой, серебряной и железной; на Молочном океане, посреди которого Я возлежу; на белом острове Шветадвипе, вечно излучающем духовное сияние; на Моем знаке Шриватсе, на драгоценном камне Каустубхе, на Моей гирлянде Вайджаянти, на Моей палице Каумодаки, на диске Сударшана и раковине Панчаджанье; на царе птиц Гаруде, носящем Меня на своей спине; на Моем ложе Шеше-Наге; на богине процветания — воплощении Моей энергии; на Господе Брахме, Нараде Муни, Господе Шиве и Прахладе; на Моих воплощениях, таких как Матсья, Курма и Вараха; на Моих неисчислимых всеблагих деяниях, дарующих благочестие всем, кто о них слышит; на солнце, луне, огне и мантре омкара; на Абсолютной Истине и совокупной материальной энергии; на коровах и брахманах, на преданном служении; на женах Сомы и Кашьяпы — дочерях царя Дакши; на реках Ганге, Сарасвати, Нанде и Ямуне (Калинди); на слоне Айравате, на Махарадже Дхруве, на семи риши и благочестивых людях.

О мой преданный! Всем, кто встает с постели на исходе ночи и возносит Мне молитвы, которые вознес ты, Я дарую в конце их жизни вечное убежище в духовном мире.

8.1.5.17-18
Господь Индра, Варуна и другие полубоги, увидев в каком положении они оказались, стали советоваться между собой, чтобы найти какой-то выход, но так его и не нашли. Тогда все вместе они направились к вершине горы Сумеру. Там, в собрании Господа Брахмы, полубоги склонились к стопам творца вселенной и поведали ему обо всем, что произошло.

8.1.5.23
Настала пора призвать гуну благости, чтобы она осенила живых существ, воплощенных в материальном теле. Эта гуна утверждает власть Верховного Господа, способного хранить творение, и потому сейчас самое время попросить прибежища у Верховной Личности Бога. Господь по природе очень добр к полубогам и дорог им, поэтому Он обязательно ниспошлет нам удачу.
8.1.5.24
О Махараджа Парикшит, покоритель всех врагов! После того как Господь Брахма произнес эти слова, он взял полубогов с собой и отправился в обитель Верховной Личности Бога, находящегося за пределами материального мира. Она расположена на острове Шветадвипа в просторах Молочного океана."*

Нигде не написано, что он взял только Шиву или что они отправились к Санкаршане.
Наоборот – написано – настала пора призвать гуну благости (Вишну), а никак не тамас (Санкаршану, Шешу).

И, кроме того, когда полубоги были все вместе, то они получили Амриту от Мохини. Но когда Шива сам пришел к Вишну и попросил показать ему Мохини, что означает, что Шива привлекается Мохини не хуже сластолюбцев-демонов, 
*"О лучший из полубогов, сейчас Я явлю тебе облик, который очень нравится сластолюбцам. Коли ты того желаешь, Я предстану перед тобой в этом образе."*

Вишну ему объяснил, что Мохини, которая привлекает демонов и Шиву нужна была чтобы обмануть их и использовать силу демонов на благо полубогов. 
*"Верховный Господь сказал: Когда демоны забрали себе кувшин с нектаром, Я принял облик прекрасной женщины, чтобы обманными речами ввести их в заблуждение и тем самым помочь полубогам."*
И когда Шива увидел Мохини, он точно также как и демоны, оказался обманут и все его попытки поймать Мохини всегда безуспешны.
*"Наконец Ей удалось выскользнуть из пылких объятий Господа Шивы и убежать."*

Подобным же образом гуна тьмы может быть использована *лишь в помощь полубогам* в получении Амриты при Пахтаньи океана и в других подобных случаях, и победы над демонами таким образом (*гуна тьмы против демонов тьмы*), достижения разрушенного мира во всех трех мирах хотя бы временно, как это видно из дальнейшего описания ШБ. Однако, если гуна тьмы используется в одиночестве и в направлении желаемого сластолюбия, тогда результат никогда не достигается и всякий пытающийся достичь чего-то этим путем будет обманут Верховным Господом.

*"Господь Шива сказал: О богиня, ты только что видела, как действует иллюзорная энергия Верховного Господа, нерожденного повелителя всех живых существ. С помощью этой энергии Он даже меня вверг в заблуждение, хотя я — одна из главных экспансий Господа. Что тогда говорить о других, кто полностью находится во власти майи?"*

В общем, что и говорить, термин - энергия Санкаршаны в данном случае лучше не употреблять, чтобы не было неоднозначностей.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

А, извиняюсь, чего-то всё предпочитаю это имя; не Санкаршана - Баларама, Баларама имеет сферой крия-шакти (тогда как иччха-шакти за Кришной и гьяна-шакти - за Васудевой) и настроение служения.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Ну да, Баларама всё-таки старший брат и поэтому появляется на свет раньше Кришны, это факт.
Тогда можно проследить, что и Нанда-Яшода, обладатели тысячных стад коров - еще старше Баларамы. 
И все они родились на земле, созданной полубогами. То есть Индра и Брахма - еще старше.
А еще до этого - полное сотворение мира и всё остальное по ШБ. Ну тогда всё сходится.
Что получается Баларама конечно не первый, и шакти его не первая (с нашей точки участия во всём этом).

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич



----------

